# 1st SMF Soap Challenge- July



## newbie (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm posting early because I am having no end of trouble with my computers, so I'm cutting to the chase. 

WELCOME to the first of what I hope are many SMF Soap Challenges!! This month's challenge is PATTERN COMBINATIONS.

To enter, you must have a minimum of 50 posts AND been a member for a month. Sorry, house rules.


This challenge is about pattern combinations. There are 6 patterns to choose from and they can be done in any size, from small and done numerous times within the mold to one gargantuan sweep, but you must use the entire pattern over your entire soap; no doing a tiny circle in a corner and that's it for that pattern. See pics for the patterns>

Slab only, no loafs. 

You may pour the soap however you wish; lines, faux funnels, squirt bottles, random pours, etc...

You must use a minimum of 2 patterns. You may use as many as you wish and you may do the same pattern more than once, such as the zig-zag in one direction and then turning your mold 90 degrees and doing it again to get a chevron, but you must use two separate patterns. Turning the mold and going in a different direction is perfectly fine.

You may use a comb or free hand the design.

You may use any thickness of swirl tool or comb. If you decide you'd like to use a fork to swirl in a fit of creativity, feel free but no turning over the top of the soap.

You must show your swirl tool. You don't have to get a professional looking artsy photo of it. Just make certain it's in a picture of your soap. If you change swirl tools at any point, please show that tool in the picture of the pattern you did with it. Sitting alongside in view is fine.

You must post the letter and order of your patterns. No secrets on this one!

DO NOT enter a chevron or a peacock or a serpentine. Those patterns are well-established, with well-established steps. We're on a quest for new things, new ideas. If you end up with a new and brilliant pattern, please be quick to Name It and thereby solidify your place in the soaping world. If two people come up with the same new and brilliant pattern, I suggest mediation, hyphenating, or a duel.

Many pictures required, and they are required! This is to learn about stacking patterns and what they do, how they pull the soap so sharing the steps is part of the process. 

Please post the following pics:

1) your soap in the mold before you swirl. Seeing how you have poured helps us learn how that affects the final outcome. Spinning is allowed after the pour, if you would like, but we need a picture of how the soap goes into the mold and then how it looks before your swirl tool hits the soap. No spinning or other alteration after swirling is allowed. 

2) A picture after each pattern has been done. This applies even if you use the same pattern but in different directions. We want to see how the patterns build on each other.

3) A picture of the entire soap in the mold after you are done swirling.

Pictures of individual bars are optional but of course we would love to see them. Hearing about your process is always fun. Sharing the colors and scents you used is great. You are under no obligation to share your recipe. 

Slow recipes, low temps and slow-moving scents are the order of the day with swirling. Recipes with a good proportion of lard or tallow or olive oil work well, in general. A good basic recipe to try, if you need one, is:

Lard 40%
Olive 35%
Coconut 20%
Castor 5%

The only prize offered in this challenge is the accolades of your fellow soapers. Even without tangible prizes offered, following the rules is expected and required. If an entry comes in not meeting the rules, the person will be contacted to fill the gap or fix the problem. If they opt not to do so, their entry will not be considered valid nor included for voting. We all want a level playing field and structure within which to work, so toe the line, people!

If you need it, here is a abbreviated checklist of the rules for you to copy out and checkbox to make certain you are playing fair and square:

Slab
Two patterns, minimum
Order of patterns divulged by letter and preferably the name, to aid our tiny minds in remembering which is which
Pics of each step in the process, including entire finished soap in the mold
Swirl tool(s) visibly included in pic(s)
No entries of chevrons, peacocks, or serpentines

Please post your entries by July 25th on the entries thread. All entries posted by then will be considered for our illustrious Survey Monkey Poll. If you're late, you can still post because we love looking at soap, but you won't make into the voting.

This thread will also be open for questions or troubleshooting. Encouragement is always allowed. Constructive criticism should be welcomed by all but if there is nothing constructive in what you have to post, it really doesn't meet the definition so you should probably not post it. A separate thread will be used for entries. 

Feel free to PM Sonya, Saponista, Lionprincess, Galaxy, or me with questions.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYx0PJ4OoCs[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3omG9e732Y[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lic_KCtRz34[/ame]

Trying to get some pics of the soap up. This will have to do. One is blurry because of my lens, but you will get the general idea.


----------



## newbie (Jun 30, 2015)

Okay, trying for a 4th time up upload pics of the patterns. Will get pics up of the soap as soon as I can. Damnation!!! Okay, this will have to do for now until I can get something better up.

Also meant to add that you can use only 2 colors if you wish or as many as you wish.

TIP: You can easily do this challenge using a 14 ounce oil batch in the bottom of a green 8 inch loaf mold. The scale of the patterns will be restricted by the size of the mold but that's perfectly fine; they don't need to be huge at all to get a good look. You will get about 4 thickish bars, so you won't drown in soap if you want to make a few tries.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 1, 2015)

Whoo-whee, this looks like it will be fun!  And a good way to really think about how swirls work.  Thanks for taking the time to plan all this stuff, you guys, and especially to you, Newbie, for the videos and diagramming.  I am still trying to figure out exactly how things work, so will probably have questions in a bit.

Newb, you are so articulate.  I did not detect a single "um" or "you know"!


----------



## newbie (Jul 1, 2015)

Please ask any questions! It's hard to know if I've been clear or added everything you need to know. Just a newbie at this!

Not too many ums but plenty of hesitations, I noticed. Ah well.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 1, 2015)

Shame I dont have a slab mould. This would have been fun. Maybe next time


----------



## TVivian (Jul 1, 2015)

Is a video entry similar to yours an appropriate entry method?


----------



## KristaY (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice job on the videos, Newbie! I love your tip about pouring half then flipping over and repeating. By watching you actually do it (as opposed to still photos) it really clarified what you want in this challenge.

Do we need to enter somewhere or just post the photos by your deadline? I'm hoping I can carve out time to get into the challenge because I think it will be a blast and a great learning experience!



dillsandwitch said:


> Shame I dont have a slab mould. This would have been fun. Maybe next time


 
If you have something like a shoe box around, that would work. Sturdy sides are best. Just line it with a plastic trash bag.


----------



## newbie (Jul 1, 2015)

Dills, as I said in the second post, you can easily use a regular (not tall and skinny) loaf mold as a slab mold. You just make a smaller batch and use the bottom. You can do each pattern easily in there and any combination. Also, many things can serve well as a slab, including the top of a shoe box, a plastic storage box, a cake pan lined with saran wrap...It certainly doesn't have to be an official mold.

Yes, TViv, a video would be fine as long as we can get a clear shot of the soap between each step (my camera is a bit far away to get a clear look, for which I apologize but I'm limited on my equipment) and you give us a good look at the finished soap. Also, if you make a video, could you please make sure you are saying the pattern letter or name as you do them and/or state the order at the end?

We were posting at the same time, Krista! I'm glad the video was helpful. I was thinking about how to explain it but it was much easier to show. The double sided soaps are kind of fun plus it allows more tries at things with fewer bars, which is a big plus. After doing a few of the other challenges, I was dying to unload soap.

We don't have any official registration. You can just enter your soap. In future, we may have some sort of sign-up but we didn't think it would be necessary. We shall see!


----------



## newbie (Jul 1, 2015)

Hmmmm, it feels kind of unofficial without a sign-up, doesn't it? It's not meant to be hard core or anything but signing up just seems right. We'll use swap mode for sign up. There is no limit to the number of participants. Please copy the entire list and paste, putting the next number and your name down.

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)


----------



## mazimazi (Jul 1, 2015)

Great job with the videos and the instructions. I cna't wait to see the entries, definitely some interesting new patterens coming!


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 1, 2015)

Newbie I totaly missed that part about using the botton of a loaf mould. Will have to give it a go once this cold I have buggers off


----------



## Saponista (Jul 1, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started  )


----------



## not_ally (Jul 1, 2015)

OK, Newbie, I watched the videos again and read through the directions, I think I got it.  This will be a good disciplinary exercise, just taking pictures of each step along the way on all the practice tries will be a good learning tool, I think.  I need to open up a new notebook in Evernote  

Will you be posting the signup sheet here, or is it in a link/someplace else already?  I know that at some point a separate subforum/sticky type thing for contests/swaps was discussed.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 1, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

NA, You can just add your name to this list! (also, do you prefer B, or NA?)


----------



## not_ally (Jul 1, 2015)

Either is fine, Galaxy!  Ok, list w/me added is below for next person to sign up as no. 5:

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5)


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 1, 2015)

How fun!

As far as "prizes" I lurk on some other forums where members earn "badges" - basically an icon that appears in their signature that is given by the mods. If possible, that may be a fun prize!


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh this sounds fun! And I need to work on swirling and hitting the proper trace.

Ok since you said we can use combs - does that mean any kind of pattern goes (besides the proscribed peacock etc)? The lettered patterns you posted are for example? Or do we need to use at least 2 of those specific patterns? Not that it matters, because I have no clue...

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))


----------



## soapswirl (Jul 1, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started  )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!)


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 1, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)


----------



## Saponista (Jul 1, 2015)

I have some new micas that I want to check for morphing so I am going to give them a go for my trial attempts. Yay!


----------



## newbie (Jul 1, 2015)

You are limited to the 6 patterns I put up

A: Zig-zag
B: Diagonal Curve (for lack of a better term)
C: Pull Down
D: Eyelet
E: Leap Frog
F: Loop

YOu can make them small and do them in rows or do them in a large pattern, as shown, but you have to work with these 6 patterns.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm in. sorry, for some reason my touch screen on my phone is completely messed up and I've been having a hard time typing all day today!


----------



## mintle (Jul 1, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )


----------



## newbie (Jul 1, 2015)

Covering for LP


1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess


----------



## KristaY (Jul 1, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess 

10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)

Newbie, are we allowed to use more than one tool? I have a couple I want to play with.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 1, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess 

10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)

11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!


----------



## newbie (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes, you can use different tools but you have to make certain you show us the tool in the picture of that pattern, done with that tool.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 1, 2015)

Great vids Newbie!!

And thanks for the awesome tip about the small batch then turning it over for the next!!!


----------



## ArtisanDesigns (Jul 1, 2015)

I have not been here the prescribed amount of time. I will enjoy watching and viewing all the soaps though!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 1, 2015)

ArtisanDesigns said:


> I have not been here the prescribed amount of time. I will enjoy watching and viewing all the soaps though!!


 

Yeah you have, says 26/5/15


----------



## ArtisanDesigns (Jul 1, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Yeah you have, says 26/5/15


Oh my gosh time has flown LOL. I have my new mold and even though I am very new to slabs and have not attempted any of those swirls I am always up for a challenge! I think you guys will push me to doing better!


----------



## newbie (Jul 1, 2015)

Put yourself on the list Artisan! The more the merrier.


----------



## ArtisanDesigns (Jul 1, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess 

10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)

11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!

12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)


----------



## newbie (Jul 1, 2015)

I realized everyone has said something except LP's spot, which looks bare. I will fill in for her until she can get on.

MaziMazi and Dillsandwitch, where are you??? Come on everyone and give it a try! You have nothing to lose!

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess (is busy swearing mightily because her phone service stinks)

10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)

11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!

12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)
__________________


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 1, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess (is busy swearing mightily because her phone service stinks)

10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)

11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!

12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)

13) doriettefarm (I'll give it a shot.  I have something in mind after studying newbie's AL swap soap and youtube videos.)


----------



## ArtisanDesigns (Jul 2, 2015)

I have already done my first attempt since I had planned on doing the slab mold with these colors anyway. It did not go as well as I wanted because it thickened up way too fast. New fragrance Spiced Apple Pecan. Yup think it did it. I even put it in the oils before adding lye. Did not get as many pics as I wanted because it was going too fast to work with anymore. 
For your viewing pleasure I will attach what order I did technique after I get these attachments uploaded. Pleases remember this is my first attempt at a slab with these type techniques. I used A then E then C ish LOL I got confused and it was getting way to thick. Think they will turn out okay anyway


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey Newbie Ive been laid up with a nasty cold for the last couple of days. I'm hoping to venture out of the house tomorrow to see if i can pick up a silicone cake pan to use. I just dont wanna put my name down and then be too sick to have a go and disappoint everyone. Instead of photos could I do a video of the entire pour?


----------



## newbie (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes, as long as we get clear shots of the our before swirling, after each swirl and the final soap. Don't take my video as an example because my camera was a bit too far away for good detail.


----------



## mazimazi (Jul 2, 2015)

newbie said:


> MaziMazi and Dillsandwitch, where are you??? Come on everyone and give it a try! You have nothing to lose!
> __________________



I don't have enough forum posts yet. But I will be checking all the entries, I promise! And I will participate as soon as I can!


----------



## kumudini (Jul 2, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess (is busy swearing mightily because her phone service stinks)

10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)

11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!

12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)

13) doriettefarm (I'll give it a shot. I have something in mind after studying newbie's AL swap soap and youtube videos.)
14) kumudini ( I'm decided, finally!)


----------



## ArtisanDesigns (Jul 2, 2015)

I will try another one later and do a better job. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 2, 2015)

mazimazi said:


> I don't have enough forum posts yet. But I will be checking all the entries, I promise! And I will participate as soon as I can!



I don't have enough posts either, but I'll be watching. Have fun!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 2, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> 1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)
> 
> 2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )
> 
> ...




15) TVivian (I'll play! ... Even though I've never made a swirled soap in a slab mold!)

Edit: oops, I don't know what I just did there it didn't copy how I wanted it to


----------



## TVivian (Jul 2, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)



2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )



3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)



4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)



5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))



6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 



7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)



8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )



9) Lionprincess (is busy swearing mightily because her phone service stinks)



10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)



11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!



12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)



13) doriettefarm (I'll give it a shot. I have something in mind after studying newbie's AL swap soap and youtube videos.)

14) kumudini ( I'm decided, finally!)

15) TVivian (I'll play! Even though I've never made a swirled soap in a slab mold before!)


----------



## not_ally (Jul 2, 2015)

Ugh, paralyzed with indecision.  Have started making notes, but it is so hard to actually begin for some reason!  Good thing we have almost a month.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 2, 2015)

Wow, great job on the videos Newbie! You know, whenever I see a video of someone swirling soap, there comes a point where I find myself yelling, "Stop!", because it looks like things are at that perfect point, and will just get muddy with more swirling. I have to say that I yelled at you to stop too, and I was pleasantly surprised at your results.....those are some beautiful swirls, and not muddy at all! I think I really like the diagonal swirl with the spiral on top of it. And what a neat idea to flip the soap over and make a batch on the flip side, you smarty pants, you. :smile:  I think the challenge is a great idea, and love the idea of not having a "winner". It's a great way to practice new skills and show off what you learn. It's killing me not to be able to enter, but with just having retired, I'm in the middle of some long awaited renovations, and will have to wait until later challenges to join in, but I'll be watching like a hawk, and missing the fun!


----------



## kisha (Jul 2, 2015)

Oooh! I'll just watch this time but this sounds like fun! I'm a plain soaper, just the simple stuff, but I'd like to try some new stuff eventually.


----------



## newbie (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm glad the videos are helpful and not too painful to watch! Nav, I laughed at the idea of you standing up and yelling at my video'ed form which, like a machine, kept right on swirling. Thankfully, the soaps did come out okay but you never know where that line is of too much until after you crossed it, it seems.

Kisha, One more post and you're in!! Come on, be a lemming.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 2, 2015)

Kisha, I remember those soaps you posted on the gremlin thread, they were beautiful.  I second Newbie's vote that you join.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 2, 2015)

Kisha, not to be a soapy enabler or anything but do eet!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 3, 2015)

I admit I was super intimidated by this challenge at first. After watching the videos though I'm a little less freaked and a bit intrigued. I don't know if I will officially enter but might try it out on my own.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 3, 2015)

Do it Jules! If you're going to try it out anyway, you may as well post it! Come on, you know you want to...... (Yes, I'm an enabler too)


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 3, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)
2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )
3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)
4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)
5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))
6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 
7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)
8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )
9) Lionprincess (is busy swearing mightily because her phone service stinks)
10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)
11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!
12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)
13) doriettefarm (I'll give it a shot. I have something in mind after studying newbie's AL swap soap and youtube videos.)
14) kumudini ( I'm decided, finally!)
15) TVivian (I'll play! Even though I've never made a swirled soap in a slab mold before!)
16) Dillsandwitch ( Either the cold has buggered off or the drugs I got are working  )


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 3, 2015)

Okay here is my attempt at this. You think I could find a silicone cake pan anywhere today? Nope and I went to 7 different places too. Ended up using a cereal box. I started with a faux funnel pour into each of the 4 corners and then did a zigzag using my chopstick. I decided that wasn't really working well so i duct-taped some framing nails to some wood and then used the leapfrog pattern for the rest. I did it one way then turned the mould and went that way then turned again and went again. Hopefully my pics are clear enough and I didn't miss any steps. 

http://imgur.com/a/SJ6cs#PokrfyY


----------



## Saponista (Jul 3, 2015)

Come join us kisha! If you are going to have a try anyway you may as well 

Just wanted to add that no one here will judge you harshly. We are a friendly bunch and the purpose of this is to help everyone learn.


----------



## ArtisanDesigns (Jul 3, 2015)

dillsandwitch said:


> Okay here is my attempt at this. You think I could find a silicone cake pan anywhere today? Nope and I went to 7 different places too. Ended up using a cereal box. I started with a faux funnel pour into each of the 4 corners and then did a zigzag using my chopstick. I decided that wasn't really working well so i duct-taped some framing nails to some wood and then used the leapfrog pattern for the rest. I did it one way then turned the mould and went that way then turned again and went again. Hopefully my pics are clear enough and I didn't miss any steps.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/SJ6cs#PokrfyY


I love it!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 3, 2015)

Well done with the mould improvisation dillandswitch! It's amazing the effect that just using two patterns can produce!

I use plastic storage boxes lined with freezer bags cut to size. The soap just pops out and the mould is nice and rigid.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks. I cant wait till I can un-mould tomorrow and see how it all comes out. I'm thinking I may build a slab mould now. Lining it was easy as once I saw how to do it. Took less than a minute to do. only thing is my recipie was a little too slow moving and it could have been a bit thicker before i started swirling. still happy with it though. And it smells absolutely fantastic. I used passion-fruit and papaya scent


----------



## Saponista (Jul 3, 2015)

here's an example. Really cheap and easy to use.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice. Thats something I wouldn't have thought to use. I still think I might go with building one for future endeavors.  I should be able to get some decent enough wood from one of the rubbish piles at work next week. Chippies are so wasteful with things.  Being in construction has its advantages at times .  I made some awesome strawberry planters from offcuts of gutter last summer. So many in fact that I ended up chucking some of them out :S heheheh


----------



## Saponista (Jul 3, 2015)

I wish I was handy at diy. It is definitely not my forte!


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 3, 2015)

I never used to be either. But you never know what you can or can't do till you give it a go.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 3, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)
2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )
3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)
4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)
5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))
6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 
7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)
8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )
9) Lionprincess (is busy swearing mightily because her phone service stinks)
10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)
11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!
12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)
13) doriettefarm (I'll give it a shot. I have something in mind after studying newbie's AL swap soap and youtube videos.)
14) kumudini ( I'm decided, finally!)
15) TVivian (I'll play! Even though I've never made a swirled soap in a slab mold before!)
16) Dillsandwitch ( Either the cold has buggered off or the drugs I got are working  )
17) jules92207 (Cause someone has to be the not so talented soaper so you all can feel even better about your soaps - )


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 4, 2015)

We can use any tools we want, right?  Even our fingers if that's our choice?


----------



## newbie (Jul 4, 2015)

Pick your poison, Teresa! You just cannot turn the soap over in the mold at all and you have to show your tools.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 4, 2015)

Awww jules, don't do yourself down. You are a great soaper and I can't wait to see your entry


----------



## not_ally (Jul 4, 2015)

I agree, silly Jules!  Just wait until you see mine.  I am going to make my first attempt today and post it, and you will be very reassured


----------



## kisha (Jul 4, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess (is busy swearing mightily because her phone service stinks)

10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)

11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!

12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)

13) doriettefarm (I'll give it a shot. I have something in mind after studying newbie's AL swap soap and youtube videos.)

14) kumudini ( I'm decided, finally!)

15) TVivian (I'll play! Even though I've never made a swirled soap in a slab mold before!)

16) Dillsandwitch ( Either the cold has buggered off or the drugs I got are working  )

17) jules92207 (Cause someone has to be the not so talented soaper so you all can feel even better about your soaps - )

18) Kisha (so jules92207 won't feel all alone with her not so talented status, and because you guys are just so dern convincing)


----------



## not_ally (Jul 4, 2015)

Yay, Kisha, glad you caved to the peer pressure!  We promise we will not make you break curfew


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 4, 2015)

So pleased people are taking the plunge!! Really looking forward to everyone's entries.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 4, 2015)

Did my first try.  It was amazing how unlike what I wanted it to be it was.  In the end, better than I thought it would be at one point when it just looked like a mess, worse than I hoped it would be starting out.

It was really useful, though, I am accustomed to looking a videos/tutes, and trying to copy them as faithfully as I can, just using different colors, tools etc.  This really made me think about the theory behind the pattern, if that makes sense.  And more about color theory.

Anyway, not sure if I will post it, I kind of got confused w/the camera and not sure if I took pics of all the steps, included the tools etc.  Definitely trying again, prob. several times.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 4, 2015)

I just made my 1st attempt. I actually went into it without any expectation on how it would look as I don't work with slabs and designs very much so it was actually really fun!

I'm pretty happy with how it turned out too.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 4, 2015)

Ugh, I went to the store and left it in the oven, it overheated and cracked.  First time ever, I think b/c I always use/CPOP in loaf molds.  Interesting.  Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 4, 2015)

I want to see anyway!!!!! I will post all my bloopers when I get chance to make some next week.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 5, 2015)

Well mine got hit with the ash monster. And when I said I liked it I should have said it doesn't qualify for the ugly thread, but the more I look at it the more I think there isn't anything really spectacular about it either. Kinda meh.

Is it weird that when I flipped it over I like the bottom better?


----------



## boyago (Jul 5, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> Well mine got hit with the ash monster. And when I said I liked it I should have said it doesn't qualify for the ugly thread, but the more I look at it the more I think there isn't anything really spectacular about it either. Kinda meh.
> 
> Is it weird that when I flipped it over I like the bottom better?


You just blew a perfectly good ruse, you could have taken credit for the new "bottom swirl" technique.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 5, 2015)

Ha ha ha! True!


----------



## newbie (Jul 5, 2015)

I made a meh one yesterday. It's not bad but it's not anything to get excited about. Still, it's a combo I can now knock off the list as a potential.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 5, 2015)

*whines* Yous guyyyys.....

This sounds like so much fun! I may join but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 5, 2015)

Go on hmlove. The more the merrier


----------



## rainycityjen (Jul 5, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess (is busy swearing mightily because her phone service stinks)

10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)

11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!

12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)

13) doriettefarm (I'll give it a shot. I have something in mind after studying newbie's AL swap soap and youtube videos.)

14) kumudini ( I'm decided, finally!)

15) TVivian (I'll play! Even though I've never made a swirled soap in a slab mold before!)

16) Dillsandwitch ( Either the cold has buggered off or the drugs I got are working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

17) jules92207 (Cause someone has to be the not so talented soaper so  you all can feel even better about your soaps - &#128516
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kisha (so jules92207 won't feel all alone with her not so talented status, and because you guys are just so dern convincing)

18) rainycityjen (my house crest is We Do Not Swirl. So let's see how this works)


----------



## TRBeck (Jul 5, 2015)

Okay, I'm in if you'll have me, Got my first slab mold coming this week and it needs breaking in.


----------



## newbie (Jul 5, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess (is busy swearing mightily because her phone service stinks)

10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)

11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!

12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)

13) doriettefarm (I'll give it a shot. I have something in mind after studying newbie's AL swap soap and youtube videos.)

14) kumudini ( I'm decided, finally!)

15) TVivian (I'll play! Even though I've never made a swirled soap in a slab mold before!)

16) Dillsandwitch ( Either the cold has buggered off or the drugs I got are working  )

17) jules92207 (Cause someone has to be the not so talented soaper so you all can feel even better about your soaps - &#128516

18. Kisha (so jules92207 won't feel all alone with her not so talented status, and because you guys are just so dern convincing)

19. rainycityjen (my house crest is We Do Not Swirl. So let's see how this works)

20. TRBeck


Of course we'll have you!! You really do need to copy the list and paste, so you can add your addendum after your name. You don't want to stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## TRBeck (Jul 6, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess (is busy swearing mightily because her phone service stinks)

10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)

11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!

12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)

13) doriettefarm (I'll give it a shot. I have something in mind after studying newbie's AL swap soap and youtube videos.)

14) kumudini ( I'm decided, finally!)

15) TVivian (I'll play! Even though I've never made a swirled soap in a slab mold before!)

16) Dillsandwitch ( Either the cold has buggered off or the drugs I got are working )

17) jules92207 (Cause someone has to be the not so talented soaper so you all can feel even better about your soaps - &#128516

18. Kisha (so jules92207 won't feel all alone with her not so talented status, and because you guys are just so dern convincing)

19. rainycityjen (my house crest is We Do Not Swirl. So let's see how this works)

20. TRBeck (got my first slab mold coming this week and it needs breaking in).


----------



## TRBeck (Jul 6, 2015)

Done. Thanks!:smile:


----------



## KristaY (Jul 6, 2015)

I did my first 2 attempts today and I hate them both. :-x It's so funny how you can plan it all out, see it in your mind but the actual thing....nope. Not even close. I know where I went wrong so hopefully tomorrow when I flip them over, I'll have things sorted out. Grrrrr...... :lolno:


----------



## Balloons (Jul 6, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess (is busy swearing mightily because her phone service stinks)

10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)

11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!

12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)

13) doriettefarm (I'll give it a shot. I have something in mind after studying newbie's AL swap soap and youtube videos.)

14) kumudini ( I'm decided, finally!)

15) TVivian (I'll play! Even though I've never made a swirled soap in a slab mold before!)

16) Dillsandwitch ( Either the cold has buggered off or the drugs I got are working )

17) jules92207 (Cause someone has to be the not so talented soaper so you all can feel even better about your soaps - &#128516

18. Kisha (so jules92207 won't feel all alone with her not so talented status, and because you guys are just so dern convincing)

19. rainycityjen (my house crest is We Do Not Swirl. So let's see how this works)

20. TRBeck (got my first slab mold coming this week and it needs breaking in). 

21. Balloons (Looks like a fun challenge. Count me in!)


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Bummer, finally a challenge I feel I *may* be up to and I don't have enough posts yet!!    I guess I need to post more often...:grin:

You all have fun, I'll be watching closely!


----------



## mintle (Jul 6, 2015)

KristaY said:


> I did my first 2 attempts today and I hate them both. :-x It's so funny how you can plan it all out, see it in your mind but the actual thing....nope. Not even close. I know where I went wrong so hopefully tomorrow when I flip them over, I'll have things sorted out. Grrrrr...... :lolno:


Good luck! I cannot even imagine the effect I am after, not mentiońing the start. This is mind blowing.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 6, 2015)

SunWolf, get that post count up, newbie said there would be one a month!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 6, 2015)

OMG, this is harder than it seems.  First attempt was a bit of a disappointment, but OK.  But got jumbled up on which steps I did w/what tools, blah blah.  The swirl/bars from that one are OK but already seem to be developing ash.  Second attempt, today's, was really funny.  The color batchlets turned into cement in the mixing cups.  Tried to glop it into the mold, swearing like a sailor the whole time. It was so thick there was no way to do ANY kind of swirl, I just tried to mash it in so that it end up being usable soap, no matter how ugly.  It was so hot that I stuck it in the freezer immediately for fear of it exploding or something.

I will post a pic that demonstrates the utter ridiculosity of it, just to make anyone who is embarrassed about posting their attempts feel better, there is always someone who is worse off!

Man, this stuff really does require a modicum of organization and soaping skills, I am beginning to seriously question both 

ETA:  For your viewing edification and a good laugh (not sure if it is clear, the teeth of the comb actually broke off in the batter ...


----------



## kisha (Jul 6, 2015)

Wow! It's, ummm... beautiful, not_ally! Seriously though, I do love the colors you picked. I'm expecting similar results since I've never done more than 3 colors at a time, and that was a nightmare! I have a folder full of color ideas on Pinterest that just sit and look pretty, but I've been to afraid to actually attempt. Can't wait to try this weekend!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 6, 2015)

It is AMAZING how you guys can alway find something good to say.  I think I should get a prize for being willing to display the most embarrassing attempt.  Come on, now, I think I have this one in the bag, just give it to me already


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 6, 2015)

Whoa now ally...I wouldn't get too jumpy on that title, I will likely top you, just wait...


----------



## newbie (Jul 6, 2015)

Breaking the teeth of the comb off IN THE SOAP is pretty difficult to top. I got a very good laugh at your expense, Miss NA, I must say. I like your colors as well and I was hopeful that you were able to bang them into the mold and still get something cool, if not a good swirl, so I guess we'll see when you cut.

I just had something similar happen and I was unable to move to plan b in my head. I ended up with my Christmas Puke soap.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 7, 2015)

newbie said:


> Breaking the teeth of the comb off IN THE SOAP is pretty difficult to top. I got a very good laugh at your expense, Miss NA, I must say. .



That is good, newbie, I had a good laugh myself!  It really was funny to see it unfold.  I find it difficult to believe (a) that anyone will be able to top that (Jules, you wish  or that (b) your Christmas puke soap can hold a candle to this one.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 7, 2015)

Those colors are beautiful NA! And I do wish there was a video of you swearing like a sailor.. I'm sure that I will be doing the same on mine, and I will post that video lol.. I may have to bleep.


----------



## janzo (Jul 7, 2015)

The colours you were using are lovely not_ally, so you are on the right track. Were you using a new fragrance?  That's all I am saying cos I don't even have the courage to put myself out there and sign up. I am useless at colouring and swirling and I am sure the same would happen to me as what happened to you!!  Good luck on your next batch, I am sure it will be successful


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh NA, I'm sorry but that was definitely a lol moment!! But as others have said - fab colours

I'm hoping to attempt my first one tonight - wish me luck!!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 7, 2015)

Good luck, Sonya! (as if you need it with your amazing talent, lol!)


----------



## not_ally (Jul 7, 2015)

That is the weird thing, Janzo, I used a slow tracing mix - 65% lard, 15% coconut, 13% olive, 7% castor, which is the same mix I used in the previous challenge attempt, which was fine.  Also the same colors, I am trying to keep everything else the same and just change the swirl techniques so I can really tell the difference in the results w/those.  

Also used an FO that I have used before w/o problems, WSP's Fresh Bamboo.  Just a totally different result.  To test that I wasn't going insane I used the FO in a salt bar after doing the batch above, and it was fine.  Even w/80% CO, 50% salt, full coconut milk and sugar; it traced fast but I still had time to do a two color swirl and get it into the mold without incident.  Just goes to show that the darn soap has a mind of its own.

As for all of you would-be challengers to my ugly soap throne, bring it on.  Viv, I don't think you could make an ugly soap if you tried, your hands would just take over and go into auto-correct mode.


----------



## kumudini (Jul 7, 2015)

not_ally said:


> That is the weird thing, Janzo, I used a slow tracing mix - 65% lard, 15% coconut, 13% olive, 7% castor, which is the same mix I used in the previous challenge attempt, which was fine.  Also the same colors, I am trying to keep everything else the same and just change the swirl techniques so I can really tell the difference in the results w/those.
> 
> Also used an FO that I have used before w/o problems, WSP's Fresh Bamboo.  Just a totally different result.  To test that I wasn't going insane I used the FO in a salt bar after doing the batch above, and it was fine.  Even w/80% CO and 50% salt; it traced fast but I still had time to do a two color swirl and get it into the mold without incident.  Just goes to show that the darn soap has a mind of its own.
> 
> As for all of you would-be challengers to my ugly soap throne, bring it on.  Viv, I don't think you could make an ugly soap if you tried, your hands would just take over and go into auto-correct mode.



Just got caught up with the whole thread, but B, I must tell you, you got some serious competition in me. I don't have a comb yet so I may not be breaking one in this challange but the rest, just wait and see. Aaaaand, it's going to be a wait! I hope to find all my soaping supplies in a truck load of boxes before the deadline, and still have enough time for however many attempts it's gonna take.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh my NA! Thats one heck of a strong soap batter to break your combing tool! Pretty funny. Reminds me of the ebru challenge when I ended up having to use my hand as my tool. Good times... I plan on trying a soap this weekend. I have some thoughts of how I want it to turn out. Now I just have to see if its possible/ be more realistic.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 7, 2015)

You have lots of time, K, until the end of the month.  To make the attempts faster I "masterbatched" enough oils to do four of them, getting the oils ready always takes me the longest, and it is easy to do this time b/c I am purposefully using the same mix and not changing anything but the swirl technique.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh, thats smart. I should do that. I bought regular OO specifically for this challenge, and I have lard and freshly rendered tallow. We will see!


----------



## kumudini (Jul 7, 2015)

That's a cool idea NA, thanks!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 7, 2015)

Just a heads up on pre-mixing/masterbatching the oils - do a little extra.  I always lose a little oil pouring between containers. Eg, I am using a mold which takes 24 oz of oils (@ 40 oz total batch weight).  So instead of the 24 oz of oils I usually mix up, I mixed up 26 oz per batch for the masterbatch oil mix (so 26 x 4) poured the normal 24 oz out of the big masterbatch jug when I made a batch, and added the amt of lye required for the 24 oz batch size.  If I have some oils left at the end I will use them for FO/mica sampling.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 7, 2015)

KristaY said:


> Good luck, Sonya! (as if you need it with your amazing talent, lol!)




Well that's done it - definitely jinxed now

Here I go!!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 7, 2015)

Well it's not terrible but it is nothing like I had in my head!! 

I'm thinking less is more this time!!


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 7, 2015)

Awwww, not_ally, I have to admit that when your pic popped up on my screen, it cracked...me...up! But like the others have said, those colors.....they're beautiful! Especially that turquoisey one. Love that. If that FO hadn't misbehaved, you would have had some pretty soap. Isn't it just like those soap gremlins to pop up when you try to do something fancy?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 7, 2015)

Can we do the swirls in shapes other than vertical/horizontal/diagonal lines? Like could we pick one and do a circle of that swirl? Does that make sense?


----------



## newbie (Jul 7, 2015)

Nope, just to keep it consistent for all participants. You can turn your mold and do the swirl in another direction, say 90 degrees to the first but you can't do the zig zag on the diagonal, nor the diagonal loop on the parallel, nor the zig zag in a circle, for instance. Sorry! (I hope I got your question. If not, ask me again in a different way to clarify.)

I will add that your idea could be the basis for another challenge, though.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks Newbie, that's exactly what I was asking - thought I'd better ask before ploughing ahead and breaking rules


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 7, 2015)

Wait, I'm confused. We can do as many of the swirls in whatever order as made above, but not altering each individual swirl from what you originally drew...is this correct?


----------



## newbie (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh boy. I want to make certain I don't make this LESS clear instead of more clear. YOu can use the swirls posted in whatever dimension you like, from multiple rows of small patterns (for instance the pull down done in small scale would be a comb, or you could do multiple rows of small loops) but the pattern must cover the entire surface of the mold. If you do rows of small patterns, you can't just do two rows on top and not on the rest. You may do one "pattern" over the entire surface, like draw a huge loop over the whole surface or do one huge eyelet from one side to the other. You may use the same pattern multiple times, like a diagonal loop, then turn the mold and do it again but that is still only one pattern. You must use a minimum of two patterns. 

You may not alter the swirl, such as zigzagging in a big loop; the zigzag may only go across the mold hortizonally or vertically. You can't turn the loop into a figure eight.

The only change I was considering is allowing the pull down to wave in slight S curves, versus only going in a straight line. I was considering this because I am sometimes impaired and my straight lines are not always straight, so it would hide my defect. If people feel that make it too complicated, I have no problems keeping it straight.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 7, 2015)

So, I can't do the design diagonally across the soap? For example, from the top right corner to the bottom left? I'm just making sure. I had a design in mind with that.


----------



## newbie (Jul 7, 2015)

Which design do you mean, Galaxy? Can you describe it more?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 7, 2015)

I want to do the eyelet design diagonally like in the diagonal loop picture. It would be in rows. If not, I understand. I want to layer it with a diagonal loop. Would that be ok?


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 7, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess (is busy swearing mightily because her phone service stinks)

10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)

11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!

12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)

13) doriettefarm (I'll give it a shot. I have something in mind after studying newbie's AL swap soap and youtube videos.)

14) kumudini ( I'm decided, finally!)

15) TVivian (I'll play! Even though I've never made a swirled soap in a slab mold before!)

16) Dillsandwitch ( Either the cold has buggered off or the drugs I got are working )

17) jules92207 (Cause someone has to be the not so talented soaper so you all can feel even better about your soaps - ��&#128516

18. Kisha (so jules92207 won't feel all alone with her not so talented status��, and because you guys are just so dern convincing)

19. rainycityjen (my house crest is We Do Not Swirl. So let's see how this works)

20. TRBeck (got my first slab mold coming this week and it needs breaking in).

21.  TeresaT (I have visions of grandeur and no talent to go with them.)

I'm in.


----------



## newbie (Jul 7, 2015)

I would say hold to the patterns as stated, although I will admit that the eyelet pattern is so loopy that it's difficult to follow exactly in soap. I have used it at least several times and because of the overlaps, it's difficult to tell exactly how it was put on. I just don't want liberty taken over directions so some people follow them and others don't.

Thanks for joining, Theresa!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for clarifying. Sounds good to me!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 7, 2015)

Is this a good recipe?  Olive oil 70%, lard 20%, castor oil 10%.  I'm actually planning on making a Bastille and have everything measured and waiting for when I get home from work tomorrow.  I've added citric acid and tussah silk to the lye solution and need to add sodium lactate before I combine it with the oils.  I was planning to use Lemon Verbena FO from WSP, which I have never used, but I don't know if it accelerates.  I could do the challenge with the stuff I have out already if y'all think that will work.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm SOOOO mad right now!!!! I did my 4th batch and it came out just as I wanted. Followed the steps, took photos with the tool and the design used, moved along really well. BUT.....all my pics are blurry! REALLY blurry! GRRRRRR...... I learned (another) very valuable lesson today: I can't soap and take pics at the same time. So I have a good looking soap with pics that no one will be able to make out. ARRRRGGHH.....

I'm going to give it one more go tomorrow when DH can be my photographer. If that doesn't work out, I'll submit one of my horrible batches and take my lumps, lol. If I have to take that route, it will probably serve as a good learning experience for what NOT to do when swirling! :lolno:


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 8, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Sounds good to me!



I just want to also say thanks for clarifying. I had been thinking about doing a zig zag starting in the middle bottom and fanning across the soap but clearly that would have disqualified me so I'm really glad we got some clarification.

Also on your video newbie your last swirl thing where you went in a circle going inward, that is not one of our options to use, right?


----------



## newbie (Jul 8, 2015)

How blurry is blurry? If the soap turned out really well you can still get a good clear picture of it, tools you can get pictures of and if the blur is not too bad, you may be able to use it just fine. I'd rather see your best soap and try to deal with blurry pics than see one you think isn't so good but with clearer pics. Ultimately the goal is to see how these patterns can go together to get an interesting result.

For the video, I used three patterns not included in this challenge, or at least I tried so I wouldn't take up an interesting combo. The french curl is not included. I used a very elongated loop and meant for the one in this challenge to be quite round, and I did the zigzag on the diagonal, so it's not quite the same as for this. If you feel like you have to do one more, don't forget that you can do these quite readily in the bottom of an 8x3 mold so you aren't overloaded with soap. 

I think your recipe sounds fine, Theresa. The slightly higher castor can speed trace but regular olive and lard are both slow so I think it will balance out to being slower to trace.

I am including pics of the reason I presented this challenge, so then you might understand why I have the rules set as I do, with the pattern covering the entire mold etc. When i was looking at ebru patterns, I was more interested in the actual patterns than the picture type. They are so danged cool and some of them are a little difficult to follow, how they were made. However, seeing these patterns over a large surface is really attractive to me, and they are regular, reproducible, but can vary based on how the colors are put down. The translation to soap is huge! And I'm sure there are many excellent patterns as of yet to be discovered. To be able to see one of these and then understand how to do it yourself just broadens everyones repertoire, which is why I have requested that the patterns stay in the same direction and stay relatively linear, if you know what I mean. Some of these are on a scale that you'd have to have quite a slab to replicate them, but there are so many elements that can be used in soap and make something pretty stellar, I think.


----------



## allane (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow !!! so much talent


----------



## not_ally (Jul 8, 2015)

Those are really fantastic, newbie.  The second to last level (the one in the mold) looks like it is actually soap, is it not?  Have never seen an actual ebru paper pour so not sure if they use molds or not.  If so, is there a link to the soaper?  I really get the inspiration for the challenge now, although there was a brief moment (right after the teeth broke off of the comb) when I wondered 

ETA:  Teresa, that recipe looks nice and slow except for the untested FO, I might go w/something that you are sure of.  Also I've never used castor at 10% before, I get why you are doing it w/so much olive, but I have seen random posts about inexplicable fast tracing and attribution to castor, maybe someone else will chime in.  I am kind of wishing I had gone a little lower w/my castor on this one (currently at 7%.)


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 8, 2015)

OK.  I'll go ahead and use that tonight for a loaf mold like I had originally planned and I'll re-do the recipe with just 5% castor oil and add more olive oil.  I'm just now working with FOs, so I'm not sure how any of them really play out in soap.  I might just split that recipe in four parts tonight and try out four different FOs to see if any of them accelerate.  I don't think it will be too difficult to divide the lye solution in four equal parts.  I know the oils are 32 oz, so that's a no brainer even for my poor math skills.  I don't remember what the total weight of the lye is off the top of my head, though, I had some additives in it.  Even if it's slightly off, I'm pretty sure I have a high enough SF at 8% to avoid anything being lye heavy.  Thanks, everyone!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 8, 2015)

Teresa, w/batches that are 8 oz oils each - prob around 12 total batch weight - you might have difficulty swirling depending on how many colors/patterns you use.  Using four colors I found that I had to tinker with amts once I started pouring, it might be easier w/batches that are a bit bigger.  Maybe it is just me, though, you saw my results 

Also, FYI, some of the supply sites - WSP, NG and BB are particularly good in this respect - have user reviews of the FO, you can generally get some sense of things like A/D reading them.  I don't always take them as gospel b/c they *are* posted on the seller sites, but some info is better than none ...

Eg, I took a quick look at yours on the WSP site (just skimmed the first several of 34) and it looked like a good, easy soaper. For WSP, if you click on the "product reviews" tab, it will bring them up.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 8, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Teresa, w/batches that are 8 oz oils each - prob around 12 total batch weight - you might have difficulty swirling depending on how many colors/patterns you use.  Using four colors I found that I had to tinker with amts once I started pouring, it might be easier w/batches that are a bit bigger.  Maybe it is just me, though, you saw my results
> 
> Also, FYI, some of the supply sites - WSP, NG and BB are particularly good in this respect - have user reviews of the FO, you can generally get some sense of things like A/D reading them.  I don't always take them as gospel b/c they *are* posted on the seller sites, but some info is better than none ...
> 
> Eg, I took a quick look at yours on the WSP site (just skimmed the first several of 34) and it looked like a good, easy soaper. For WSP, if you click on the "product reviews" tab, it will bring them up.




Thanks for checking on the WSP site.  I never thought of that.  (Then again, why would I, right?  I'm new at this. It's a good thing you're here to teach me!! )

I'm not going to try to do the challenge with the mini batches of batter.  I'm just going to test out my FOs with the recipe I already have set out.  I'll weigh out another batch of oils tonight with 75% olive oil, 20% lard and only 5% castor oil.  (I thought bumping up the castor oil might bump up the bubbles, but maybe not.  It doesn't really matter, anyway.  I like a creamy lather, not a bubbly lather.  I'll see how these test bars turn out at Christmas time.  That's how long I'm going to let them cure.) 

 I might be able to get my challenge done by the deadline.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 8, 2015)

This challenge is proving more difficult than I thought!! Not necessarily a bad thing. There are just so many possible combinations it's hard to visualise how it will look

Attempt 2 tonight!


----------



## newbie (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes, they use molds to make ebru and large combs. Many of the combs are designed to rest on the edges of the mold to keep them level. I'm pretty certain the curled one is ebru and not soap, although you can do something similar with soap. This is one I did for the swap. It's not cleaned up in the pic and the colors are dull because it's saponifying but I used a comb to do curls, kind of like in the one you mentioned. I later saw the brown one that uses this design. I thought the green and pink one curled only one direction, but after doing this soap, I realized they must be doing more of a figure 8. Again, part of why I thought of this challenge- trying to learn how to look at a design and figure out how they did it.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 8, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess (is busy swearing mightily because her phone service stinks)

10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)

11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!

12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)

13) doriettefarm (I'll give it a shot. I have something in mind after studying newbie's AL swap soap and youtube videos.)

14) kumudini ( I'm decided, finally!)

15) TVivian (I'll play! Even though I've never made a swirled soap in a slab mold before!)

16) Dillsandwitch ( Either the cold has buggered off or the drugs I got are working )

17) jules92207 (Cause someone has to be the not so talented soaper so you all can feel even better about your soaps - ��&#128516

18. Kisha (so jules92207 won't feel all alone with her not so talented status��, and because you guys are just so dern convincing)

19. rainycityjen (my house crest is We Do Not Swirl. So let's see how this works)

20. TRBeck (got my first slab mold coming this week and it needs breaking in).

21. TeresaT (I have visions of grandeur and no talent to go with them.)

22. TheDragonGirl (first time doing a slab pour, should be interesting)


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 8, 2015)

Argh!! This challenge is frustrating me!! Last night I lost my way when swirling so ended up just making a swirly soap. Tonight I had a plan, I'd penciled down my swirls but then I used the SB for too long and ended up at thick trace (exactly same recipe as last night so definitely not that or the FO)

Here they both are


----------



## newbie (Jul 8, 2015)

I need to state that right now, I hate my own challenge.


----------



## Balloons (Jul 8, 2015)

Am I not allowed to participate? I see that my name was removed from the list.


----------



## newbie (Jul 8, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess (is busy swearing mightily because her phone service stinks)

10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)

11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!

12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)

13) doriettefarm (I'll give it a shot. I have something in mind after studying newbie's AL swap soap and youtube videos.)

14) kumudini ( I'm decided, finally!)

15) TVivian (I'll play! Even though I've never made a swirled soap in a slab mold before!)

16) Dillsandwitch ( Either the cold has buggered off or the drugs I got are working )

17) jules92207 (Cause someone has to be the not so talented soaper so you all can feel even better about your soaps - ��&#128516

18. Kisha (so jules92207 won't feel all alone with her not so talented status��, and because you guys are just so dern convincing)

19. rainycityjen (my house crest is We Do Not Swirl. So let's see how this works)

20. TRBeck (got my first slab mold coming this week and it needs breaking in).

21. TeresaT (I have visions of grandeur and no talent to go with them.)

22. TheDragonGirl (first time doing a slab pour, should be interesting)

23. Balloons (going from feeling utterly rejected to loved again)

Of course you are allowed to participate, Balloons! I suspect when someone copied, they thought they grabbed the entire list but didn't go all the way to the bottom. I put you back on, but you do have to put a new phrase behind your name. I stuck one in just for fun, but please feel free to put your own in.


----------



## Balloons (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you for adding me back on the list newbie. I'll keep the new phrase. I love it!!!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 8, 2015)

Poor Balloons!  Of course we love you   We haven't lost anyone else by mistake, have we?

PS, Newbie I love the word "gemisch" from the AL swap thread.  So fun to learn new words.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 9, 2015)

Alrighty, gave it my first go- zigzag, drag down, and two clovers in that order

Unfortunately right after I finished I realized  my FO was sitting right there, so I ended up ruining the swirl and doing a mica swirl instead, I'll have to try again


----------



## Saponista (Jul 9, 2015)

Ok, here's my first try using A then B.

I was testing some new mica so hopefully it doesn't morph over night. I want that brown to stay brown as my other brown mica goes grey.

I plopped my batter in drops into the mould. I wanted it fluid as it would move really nicely, but I think I should have let it set up more as the colours blended into each other a bit. Oh well I have learned for next time!

I think it looks quite nice but it's nothing spectacular so I am going to keep trying!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 9, 2015)

I HATE YOU.  JK.  No, I really do.  Seriously, v. v. pretty.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 9, 2015)

Wow. Both are really cool. Very nice job!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh I really like that saponista! Not jealous at all, nope, I'm not!!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 9, 2015)

I wanted to do something interesting with the pour and swirling, but I didn't achieve it. It looks like really similar to loads of other things you see. I am happy with the colour scheme though, will be using it again as the brown seems to have kept it's colour. 

Aaarrrggghhhh this challenge is really taxing my creative thinking.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh wow! So pretty Saponista! 


I'm about to start my first attempt. Just lined my marshmallow pan with freezer paper.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 9, 2015)

Ok just to be clear (so I don't break any rules) if I do the pull down technique(C) can I turn my mold 180 degrees and do the pull down technique again?

Ok never mind! I read thru again and see that that would be fine.  

Here goes nothing!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm sure you can tviv...and it's in my plans too ;-)


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 9, 2015)

Looking at the first pic, I would never have expected the end result to be as beautiful as it is. Nice job!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 9, 2015)

Ok.. So I did the pull down technique , but my batter was so runny and I was afraid to turn my mold 180 because I didn't want a spin swirl and because I couldn't get on the other side of my counter to do the opposite pull down.. I did a "pull up" nobody would've ever known except I made a video lol. Is that ok? 

And I know that's a huge run-on sentence!! I have wet soap tho so I'm typing fast!!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 9, 2015)

Let us see, let us see!!!! *jumping up and down with excitement*


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 9, 2015)

To me, I would think that would be totally OK. It's the same exact motion that will end in the same design, just in a different way.

And yes, please lets see!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 9, 2015)

That was stressful! Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 9, 2015)

Gorgeous, Viv.  I hate you just as much as Saponista.  I over-corrected on my 3rd try, ended up poured at what I hoped was thin trace but am now thinking was *maybe* emulsification and got green-brown muck.  It is still really, really soft, I am wondering if it is even going to saponify - I have made about 85 batches at this point, and have never had that happen. I think I am cursed with this challenge.  One more try, and I am giving up.  

Newbie, I generally love you, but I kind of hate you too right now, your challenge is killing me.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 9, 2015)

That's beautiful, I love the way it turned out. Each time you swirled the pattern got finer lines of colour and the final pattern really made it stand out.

Don't give up not_ally, you sounded like you were so close with the emulsification but not quite trace. I bet next attempt will be a winner.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks.. A person should really use dividers when pouring in lines, but I don't have any so.. If you watch my video, you will have a good laugh at my sloppy pouring because I wanted the stripes to go down through the bars, not just sit on top. It was a total mess and at one point I wanted to just start dumping the batter into the mold.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 9, 2015)

Total non-sequitur, but this thread is making me think of when I went to high school in North Carolina, in the south of the US.  I was a bookish geek, but I remember all the popular girls gathering and squealing "AH HATE YEW, YEW'RE SO THIIINNN!" at each other.   I feel like Saponista and Viv are the popular girls, darn their pretty soaps


----------



## newbie (Jul 9, 2015)

Now that's what I'm talking about, TViv!!!! Love it! I love saponista's color scheme and the swirl is good but I know what you mean about wanting something that looks distinctive. That's what I'm trying for too.

And the pull down, pull up is fine. Same motion so I don't care where you are in relation to the mold, as long as you are pulling straight across the mold.

Not_ally, I can accept your hatred. I kind of hate me too after last night's soap.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 9, 2015)

Awww man, TVivian and Saponista's soaps are stunning!  I actually had a similar color palette in mind as Saponista but more black and some reddish-brown.  Hopefully I can maintain that thin trace otherwise I'll be cursing newbie and her challenge too!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 9, 2015)

oh wow that looks great


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 9, 2015)

Wow, what beautiful inspirational examples from all,  I hope I can post enough (without just posting nonsense) to get my numbers up enough to enter!!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 9, 2015)

Ah, go on, half of my posts are nonsense (that might be a generous estimate!) .  It will help us to know you better.

Just do your attempts like you are actually doing them for the challenge (ie; make a plan, use the allowed patterns, take pics/include tools/note the swirl patterns as required by the rules, etc.)  Then when you get those 10 extra posts in you can enter and will already be done.


----------



## Judiraz (Jul 9, 2015)

I haven't entered cuz I don't qualify yet (and didn't have a slab mold) but I found a little plastic sandwich container with a locking lid when I was prowling the Dollar store yesterday so I ran home and gave it a go. It's holds just under a pound of oils and makes four nice little bars. I never swirled in a flat mold before and got so excited I cut it before I thought to take any pics. Can't wait to try again.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 9, 2015)

TVivian said:


> View attachment 14996
> 
> View attachment 14997
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh it's awesome! And we have matching nails! I did red, white and blue on my toes! Lol!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 9, 2015)

Wow! That is gorgeous. I love the color combination!


----------



## newbie (Jul 9, 2015)

Say one more thing, Judiraz, and you're in.


----------



## Judiraz (Jul 10, 2015)

Ok. Another batch this weekend with pictures......sign me up.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 10, 2015)

Judiraz, cut & paste the list of names so that you can add a parenthetical.  Those are fun to read!


----------



## Judiraz (Jul 10, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> 1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)
> 
> 2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )
> 
> ...



23. Judiraz ( jump in' in the deep end without a float)


----------



## rainycityjen (Jul 10, 2015)

Ok, I'm ready to enter my submission, because I'm sure I should  technically be disqualified and yet I know I will never do better. I  DQ because:

1. I basically copied newbie's example with vertical  lines, diagonal lines, then french swirls. If you guys knew how hard it  is for me to even copy something successfully...

2. I put one small french swirl in the center kind of haphazardly which I am pretty sure is a no-no.

The  other important thing to know is that I made this soap with the chorus  to Cell Block Tango stuck in my head. So to read this post successfully  please sing: "If you'da been there, if you'da swirled it, I betcha you  would have done the same!" I do the same thing with adapting Katy Perry  songs to include the word "poopie" when changing my daughter's diaper.

Ok  here is my setup. Four colors (I own maybe seven colors) and a 50%  olive, 25% lard, 25% other soft oils recipe. Scented with BB Fresh Bamboo. My tool is a paintbrush  end. I use these takeout cups as mixing cups. They are truly terrible. Mica everywhere.







I did a funnel-type pour. If you saw my warm-up in the Photo Gallery forum you know that the first time I did this, I got similar colors too close together. This time I done learned!






Here's the second, diagonal pull.






Now I sworl.





http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## rainycityjen (Jul 10, 2015)

Bonus glitter close-up ... ooooh ahhhh...


----------



## not_ally (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't know if you are DQ'd Jen, but that is a pretty soap.  Join the pretty soap club, please leave a bowl of water outside for me


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 10, 2015)

Wow Jen, that is a beautiful soap. I don't know if it qualifies for the contest but it's a darn pretty soap!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 10, 2015)

When we're ready to post our photos or videos, will it go on this thread or will there be a separate thread for entry submissions?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 10, 2015)

That's really pretty! 

But...

I hate to be the one to confirm it can't be entered as it doesn't use the 6 swirls - Newbie used swirls not to be used in the challenge so that she didn't take someone else's idea

But again - very pretty!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 10, 2015)

Balloons has fallen off the list again! I tried to fix it but cant on my iPhone. Would be grateful if someone with a PC could rectify the situation. Poor baloons!

I wonder if we've just reached the maximum copy and paste limit?


----------



## not_ally (Jul 10, 2015)

_1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess (is busy swearing mightily because her phone service stinks)

10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)

11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!

12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)

13) doriettefarm (I'll give it a shot. I have something in mind after studying newbie's AL swap soap and youtube videos.)

14) kumudini ( I'm decided, finally!)

15) TVivian (I'll play! Even though I've never made a swirled soap in a slab mold before!)

16) Dillsandwitch ( Either the cold has buggered off or the drugs I got are working )

17) jules92207 (Cause someone has to be the not so talented soaper so  you all can feel even better about your soaps - ��&#128516

18. Kisha (so jules92207 won't feel all alone with her not so talented  status��, and because you guys are just so dern convincing)

19. rainycityjen (my house crest is We Do Not Swirl. So let's see how this works)

20. TRBeck (got my first slab mold coming this week and it needs breaking in).

21. TeresaT (I have visions of grandeur and no talent to go with them.)

22. TheDragonGirl (first time doing a slab pour, should be interesting)_

23. Judiraz ( jump in' in the deep end without a float) 
                    24.  Balloons


----------



## not_ally (Jul 10, 2015)

Oops, sorry, tried but I am hitting something funky w/the formatting.

ETA:  C'mon Jen, try again.  If you can do something so nice once, you can do it again differently.  I am looking forward to your next one.


----------



## newbie (Jul 10, 2015)

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess (is busy swearing mightily because her phone service stinks)

10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)

11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!

12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)

13) doriettefarm (I'll give it a shot. I have something in mind after studying newbie's AL swap soap and youtube videos.)

14) kumudini ( I'm decided, finally!)

15) TVivian (I'll play! Even though I've never made a swirled soap in a slab mold before!)

16) Dillsandwitch ( Either the cold has buggered off or the drugs I got are working )

17) jules92207 (Cause someone has to be the not so talented soaper so you all can feel even better about your soaps - ��&#128516

18. Kisha (so jules92207 won't feel all alone with her not so talented status��, and because you guys are just so dern convincing)

19. rainycityjen (my house crest is We Do Not Swirl. So let's see how this works)

20. TRBeck (got my first slab mold coming this week and it needs breaking in).

21. TeresaT (I have visions of grandeur and no talent to go with them.)

22. TheDragonGirl (first time doing a slab pour, should be interesting)

23. Judiraz ( jump in' in the deep end without a float) 

24. Balloons (she's a slippery bugger. I feel like a fisherman with a tall tale about the awesome soaper I caught a few times but she kept getting away.)


----------



## newbie (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes, it would officially be un-enterable but it's a **** fine soap! I hope you will try some other things. Even if you decide not to but you now know you really can knock out a swirl, Mission Accomplished! But you really should try another just to prove you can. 

There will be a separate thread for official entries.

PS. Jen, you need to come up with a new crest now.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 10, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I don't know if you are DQ'd Jen, but that is a pretty soap.  Join the pretty soap club, please leave a bowl of water outside for me




its okay NA I'll be outside with you too. I think my attempt pails in comparison to the others posted. I might have another go before the end of the month. This **** cold has come back and it brought friends with it


----------



## not_ally (Jul 10, 2015)

Colds suck, Dill.  I always feel like I'm not sick enough to stay in bed w/marathon TV sessions, but too sick and grumpy to enjoy doing anything else.

Going to do the last try today, will post it regardless of hideosity.  Two good things about the last try (no. 3):  it *is* saponifying/hardening - if slowly - so at least it will be usable.  And I forgot to put fragrance in it - it has been so long since I have had a fragrance-free soap that I forgot how good and honest it smells.  It is a nice reminder of that.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 10, 2015)

I've decided to have a go at it today...wish me luck


----------



## KristaY (Jul 10, 2015)

Good luck, LP!!! (Rah Rah!)


----------



## not_ally (Jul 10, 2015)

LP: like you need it!  I am placing you in the pretty soaps club house pre-emptively.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 10, 2015)

NA... I'm just gonna say that ya crack me up! 

Jen, your soap looks crazy cool, try it again! 

Lion princess, I know you'll do great! 

I'm going to try another one today if I have time. I was dreaming of soap and came up with something else I want to do lol.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thx for the high praise, but it did not turn out great. Sigh. I guess I need another go...crud! Thickened up on me...tried moving fast and it wasn't nearly as well defined as I intended. Of course:-x


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 10, 2015)

to be honest I think that looks great, but I think I might be odd in liking to see a little texture with the swirls on top, I definitely like the colour choices


----------



## not_ally (Jul 10, 2015)

Actually, I *really* like it too, LP.  I am w/DG on the texture.  If I had made something like that out of the box - or could do so now - I would be over the moon.  Still looking forward to seeing your next one, though.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 10, 2015)

Uh, that soap rocks lionprincess. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 10, 2015)

Yep.. I agree.. Pretty, pretty, pretty! I love the texture too!


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 10, 2015)

I also like it. Sometime swirls are over done, that one is perfect and I love the colors.


----------



## mintle (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh dear. I have just had a BIG DRAMA attempt!  
I aimed at something totally different, but my Jasmine FO accelerated (it was from behawe.com and was supposed not to cause troubles, but of course I should have tested it before...). 

I added FO to the light green base only and pipetted my rainbow stripes. 
Then I have realised the base is rock solid so I cannot swirl really - my skewer created Mariana Trenches in the base . 
So I had to pour the remaining colours at random just to create any suitable surface to swirl on. 
And then I just went wild. The direction of swirls is shown on the sketch attached, but there was no well-thought concept behind the swirling, I just had to hurry and save this batch (iPhone photos only, taken at a speed of light).  
BIG DRAMA batch is in the oven now (probably _exploding _or something as I am writing this, hehehe). 
I will have to make another attempt just to achieve what I have wanted in the first place.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 10, 2015)

Mintle, it looks good!  Don't hate me, but I think I like the swirls best in the one before you did the last pass - ie; the pics 3d and 4th from the top.  Were you not happy with those?


----------



## not_ally (Jul 10, 2015)

As an aside, is anyone also signed up for the Great Cakeworks challenge this month?  How is that going for you?  How many contestants are there this month, just curious?


----------



## mintle (Jul 10, 2015)

I agree with you! Overswirling is something mentioned above; you probably know that wild thought : "I will just swirl a little bit more and see what happens...". Well, I did 

p.s. I did not sign for the Great Cakeworks challenge, I have felt I did not like the rules being ignored sometimes so I took a break just to forgive and forget, hyhy


----------



## not_ally (Jul 10, 2015)

I was just wondering b/c there are so many people doing this one here, didn't know how many were doing both or just this.  Between this, and the xmas swap, there are some busy soapers round here!  I think it is good that we get to see/discuss how the rules work publicly here, it helps to know what is OK/not.

ETA:  I am not trying to creat.e dissension here, just am happy that so many smf'ers are doing our own challenge - it is nice for those of us who weren't doing that one to be in on the fun, finally.  Also that the rules are clarified so quickly.  You don't realize how many questions there are until they get asked and answered publicly, which is good so that you don't spend tons of time doing something that won't work.


----------



## Balloons (Jul 10, 2015)

LMAO....Thanks for adding me back on again newbie!!!


----------



## Balloons (Jul 10, 2015)

Everyone's soaps are looking pretty awesome! I might be a little embarrassed of what I come up with since I have never done any of these patterns.  Maybe if I get off my butt today I could get mine done.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thx for the positive words you all! Cut it a few hrs ago and these aren't horrible...just not as well defined as intended. Figured I'd share cut pics (who doesn't love looking at soap?!):wink:

To answer, many of us aren't very happy with the challenge. People are not following rules and aren't being disqualified for it, soaps are voted on that didn't follow rules, and we (many of us) are all a little sick of it. No, I didn't enter.


----------



## newbie (Jul 10, 2015)

Love them all! I agree that I like the swirls the best just before the last pass but the end results is still gorgeous! And I have swirled thick LP and I think it still gives a great result. Different than if you swirled thin but just different, not better or worse. 

I am taking a permanent pass on Great Cakes. I'll focus here instead.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 10, 2015)

It seems like all of us are liking it here.  Good idea, you guys who came up with it.


----------



## rainycityjen (Jul 10, 2015)

newbie said:


> Yes, it would officially be un-enterable but it's a **** fine soap! I hope you will try some other things. Even if you decide not to but you now know you really can knock out a swirl, Mission Accomplished! But you really should try another just to prove you can.
> 
> There will be a separate thread for official entries.
> 
> PS. Jen, you need to come up with a new crest now.



Double demerits to me for not realizing I used unofficial swirls in the first place, and also for not realizing there was an official submission thread. I guess it doesn't matter: I didn't try this challenge to compete, I tried the challenge because I had never swirled before.

New house crest: Swirling Is Coming


----------



## Balloons (Jul 10, 2015)

Are we allowed to use glitter?


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 10, 2015)

Mintle, that soap is freakin' amazing!  I absolutely LOVE it.

Edit:  Oh, and I'm also terrified to try my soap now.  I've never swirled except for random stuff on the top of my logs.


----------



## newbie (Jul 10, 2015)

Glitter away! aS long as we can still see the pattern- no bombs.

We didn't really want this to be about competition, thus the lack of Highly Prized Merchandise as prizes. It's also why I asked that everyone show every step, so we can all learn more about what happens during a swirl rather than competing against each other. People want to vote which is great, but the ultimate point is to push yourself to try something new or to get even better at it, so using the unofficial swirl but swirling successfully is a good outcome. 

And to be clear, people feel strongly about having the rules upheld so I rejoice in all the swirls, but no need for anyone to worry about slippery slopes. I shall stand strong!!!


----------



## Balloons (Jul 10, 2015)

1st attempt...flop I moved too slow mixing the colors and it started to accelerate on me. No biggie. Hubby and I think it's smells sooooo good even though it looks like fruit loop puke. It's actually scented with Fairy Garden from Nurture Soap. I ended up just slopping it in my homemade box slab mold. I couldn't do a pattern on the top. Oh well.....back to the drawing board.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 10, 2015)

Still better than mine!  I don't see any teeth in that


----------



## newbie (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh my lord.  Well, I think you did the best you could with chunky soap. It really did take off on you!! I had one of those a week ago or so, my Christmas Puke soap, so people will just have to close their eyes when they shower with it. Still smells good!

Do you have a kinder FO to play with?

I was looking at it again, and I see places that I really like with the color combo, I must say. I would love to see one of these bars with the top planed off, so we can see it smooth.


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 11, 2015)

> even though it looks like fruit loop puke.



Oh my, I almost snorted my soda through my nose...what a fabulous description!!  :clap:


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 11, 2015)

dibbles said:


> I don't have enough posts either, but I'll be watching. Have fun!



Me either, I'm brand new, but I'm watching too!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 11, 2015)

It really reminds me of those glittery fairy ornaments you get that change colour depending on the weather. I couldn't find a pic. I live in a seaside town and they were all the rage a few years ago with the tourists. I think your fragrance fits the soap balloons  it was a really nice colour combo.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm with Newbie, I'd love to see one of these cleaned up!


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 11, 2015)

Ok I finally got around to my first attempt. I had been dithering because I didnt have the perfect slab mold, then hubby found one for me  

I will need more pure OO castiles for the holidays, so I figured I would just use that for my recipe - even though it was pomace it was still a nice slow trace at room temp soaping. I stayed simple with three colors - plain, infused alkanet for purple, and infused spirulina and nettle for green.  Scent is rosemary and lavender EO.

I used pattern C with a comb - once down and once up - which makes a chevron I think? But I went on from there to pattern A  - a zig zag.

Where I messed up was my quantities of colors - I had it all planned out in Gimp how it should look with a prominent light background. But I divided the batter into half plain, one quarter green and one quarter purple. I should have done one eighth green and purple each. 

Ah well - it went surprisingly well and if I can find time Ill do it again and perfect it - I like the ferny look.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 11, 2015)

That is lovely, C!  I love the delicate, swirly fronds.  I want some of that smoked salmon, too


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 11, 2015)

Aw thanks! It bugs me that there's so little detail - but Im learning!

LOL the smoked salmon is LONG gone. I was storing laundry soap bars in that box and hubby was like hey! doofus! this is the mold you're looking for! He was right - its darned near perfect - 7 inches by 10 inches and makes 2.5 lbs of soap.



not_ally said:


> That is lovely, C!  I love the delicate, swirly fronds.  I want some of that smoked salmon, too


----------



## Saponista (Jul 11, 2015)

I absolutely love the vibrancy you got from those natural colourants! My only attempt with alkanet turned out a horrible grey lilac.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 11, 2015)

What a beautiful whispy soap! Love the colors.


----------



## Balloons (Jul 11, 2015)

Seawolfe....Luv the colors of your soap. Can't wait to see it cut.
not_ally....I used a skewer. If I would have kept on trying to do a pattern I'm sure it would have broken
newbie....I have several different FO's. Just not sure which one I want to use. I also cot if the chunky part of the soap to have a look inside...not too pretty but not that ugly Had some air pockets from the soap chucking up on me
Saponista....For whatever reason whenever I think about fairies, not that I daydream about them, lol, that color combo just seems fitting.

As you can see from the pics I have some air pockets. I'm ok with that. It's just hubby and I that will use it. Oh....and I'm sure my mom will want some. She just told me last night that she prefers my cp soaps over store bought!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 11, 2015)

that came out with some really nice pastels


----------



## newbie (Jul 12, 2015)

Cut into bars, it looks like pieces of cake. Great colors, Balloon.

I have to say, I really like the pretty fanning affect you got with that pattern, Seawolfe. If you want finer lines, you could pour the same way, then zigzag fairly tightly across the stripes and then do your C pattern (the comb) across THOSE lines and the zig zag again. That first zig zag across the heavier stripes will pull them into nice lines. Love the pattern!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 12, 2015)

So, I did my first attempt today.  The final product isn't too bad for a beginner.  Especially since the stupid FO accelerated (even though I did test it out and it didn't in the test!).  When I poured the batter, it was pudding. I used four colors: blue, green, black & white.  I shouldn't have used black, or at least as much black.  (However, if the batter wasn't so thick, I think it would have been more of what I was aiming for.)  I poured in a parabola shape, alternating the colors.  First I did a leapfrog using a comb.  Then I did diagonal loops using a two-pronged fork.  Then I did vertical lines with the two-pronged fork.  I did not think it would turn out okay at all after looking at the leapfrog.  However, it doesn't look too bad.  I'll see how it looks when I cut it.  The tools I used were actually a grill cleaner and a grill fork.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 12, 2015)

I decided to give this a try. My first pour is in the mold and soon to go into the oven for CPOP. I already think I failed, I used too much accent color and too fat of a swirl stick. The first pattern looked ok but the second pattern pretty much turned it into a muddled up mess.
Hopefully I can get the second layer better. I will make a lot less of the accent color and use a thinner swirl stick.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 12, 2015)

Teresa, I think what you ended up with looks cool! I also think you did pretty well with your consistency. Seems like it was flowable enough to swirl! ::thumbs up!::


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 12, 2015)

I cut my soaps open to make small guest sizes...they were far too clunky to handle. Really neat pattern inside! I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 12, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> I cut my soaps open to make small guest sizes...they were far too clunky to handle. Really neat pattern inside! I was pleasantly surprised.




Ooh! I just saw yours too!! Love those colors!


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 12, 2015)

Here are my early results. I think both turned out awful

layer #1 

colored with clay, my tool was a chop stick I did design A and D





too much pink and yes, I know what it looks like





first swirl, too far apart and too big of a stick





next swirl, mucked the colors together too much


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 12, 2015)

Layer #2. Used design A and something similar to B.

Used a skewer this time





still too much color, needed more white





this looks nice





ruined it


----------



## newbie (Jul 12, 2015)

I disagree that you muddled the colors too much, Obsidian. What you got is what I would expect for the proportions of your soaps. I am no pro at eyeballing proportions because I just mis-guessed again on my own soap, but I do know that black/very dark has way more impact than you think so you need less than you guess, and white seems to have far less than you'd think, so you need more than you'd guess. 

This thread is intended to troubleshoot too so I'm curious what you were hoping they would look like. I did two soaps this weekend that I will not be entering and I used A then B. I was in the bottom of a green loaf mold but one was at heavy trace and one was at thin. Pretty much same colors and pour. 

First one was not poured cleanly because it was quite thick and I needed to get it in. I used a wooden dowel that was about 1/4" thick because I needed to physically move the soap, not let the liquids swirl. I used a dowel because it's rough and catches more soap and moves it better than a smooth tool. I did A, then B with the same dowel. Yes, after A, I obliged to swirl because it looks like lady parts, which I will just say before someone else does. I moved fast because that moves more soap than going slowly. 

The second soap was poured at light trace. I used the same dowel for it, so you can see how different the trace makes the swirl. Same thing, A then B, but it looks to me like the patterns were a bit looser in the second soap that the first.  I think it's fairly easy to see how tightly or loosely the pattern went in. Let me know if it's difficult to follow.

On your second one, Obsidian, it's possible the skewer was too thin for the trace and didn't move things as much as you would have liked. IT's also possible that you swirled more slowly and if you sped up, you'd get something different. If you tighten up the pattern, meaning more passes back and forth inthe mold, you'll get finer lines but I don't know if that is what you wanted or expected, but tighter pattern will get you more and finer lines and a looser pattern will leave a fatter swirl, where more color stays together.

I will apologize ahead if this seems pretentious or too obvious for words or somehow irritating.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 12, 2015)

Newbie I think you are being too hard on yourself - those are really striking! I was thinking of using a bit of black in mine too, but wanted to go simple at first.
Im still laughing about the lady parts bit 

Obsidian - those are pretty - I think (like me) we put too much accent color in - but that only means it doesn't look like what we had hoped. They are still pretty soaps - yours looks kinda like damask.

Heres my babies unmoulded (you can see how my zig zags were uneven top to bottom, and pay NO attention to the ash), cut to 10 bars, and 2 bars posed. Im actually quite pleased with them and have plans for improvement.


----------



## newbie (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow! I can really see the pattern now. It's fabulous! I see what you mean about more accent color but with a touch of refinement... Man, that's a keeper.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 12, 2015)

Newbie, that you for the detailed post. I guess I was expecting more wispy drawn out swirls and not so many areas of one color. I know my portions have a lot to do with that. I'm really thinking I should stick with my ITP and drop swirls, at least I know wht to expect with them.
I also think your two soaps are really pretty. The colors are great and the swirls are long and drawn out, the way I like them.

Seawolfe, Your is awesome. It reminds me of a field of tall grass swaying in the wind.


----------



## newbie (Jul 12, 2015)

Obsidian, I think if you had more passes, say doubled the number of times you went back and forth and went faster, you would draw your lines out more and have more variation of color in the swirl. You might still have more red than you wanted because of how white just gets overshadowed by color, but I think you'd get your wispier lines/swirls.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 12, 2015)

I am going to have another go tomorrow and I intend to swirl way more times than I would normally, I worry about over swirling, but some of the soaps on this thread have made me realise that sometimes more passes can really improve the look of the swirl. It fills me with panic to keep swirling as I often fear that I will end up with a homogenous mud coloured top, but I am going to push past that and see what happens. 

I really liked that pink swirl newbie, you got some really nice definition.

I don't think you muddled the colour too much either obsidian. I really liked your second try.

I never seem to get the white right in my swirls, I always find I should have added more.


----------



## newbie (Jul 12, 2015)

I also wanted to add that I think your lines work well, Obsidian, and they can be very predictable, but figuring out thickness and all that is a matter of trial and error. I hope you'll try lines again and not give up on it!

I was looking at a calendar and thought I would open the entry thread on July 18th. That will give a week for people to post.

I am also pushing the swirling a little. I swirled the thick one once more which I hesitated to do but thought I should see what happened. I ended up with a discoloring FO so now the colors are different but this is the end result of my thick swirl. So I did A (zig zag), then B (diagonal loop), then I used F (round loops) but did one series of loops with the crossing point next to the wall on each side, so the tops of loops just touched each other in the middle of the soap. I wanted to kick myself after I did the third swirl but it turned out okay. 

First pics is wet and the second is cleaned up a bit and starting to DC.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 12, 2015)

Of the two attempts, I think I prefer the thick swirled one newbie. It's really unusual and the definition between the colours is better. It's amazing what a difference trace thickness makes.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 12, 2015)

Gave my second attempt a shot today.  I left out the FO so I would have more time to play with the batter.  It didn't help.  The batter thickened up like pudding by the time I got to divide it into the containers for colors.  Just after I added the colors to the batter, the power went out. I had the batter poured into tall thin pitchers that hold 16 oz fluid.  It was just big enough for the SB, so I was only going to zap it once or twice to begin with, but all I could do was move it up and down.  I tried mixing with a spoon but that didn't help.  So, I did my pour and took a photo in the dark, then started swirling.  After the first swirl, I was too hot in my gear to care.  The soap is in the bathroom on the shelf doing its magic.  I sprayed it with 91% alcohol.  The first was covered in ash.  After examining my recipe and everything I did, I realized I was using te wrong version of the recipe.  I was using my 30% lye solution version instead of my 38% water to oils.  I was 78 gm water short!! No wonder the stuff was pudding!  I should have realized something was up when I reached trace in less than two minutes.  My excuse is, "Hey, I've only been making soap since April.  What do I know?"  I'm going to set up all of my oils and lye solution tonight so it will be ready tomorrow.  Today's disaster colors were pink, violet and yellow.  Looking at all of your photos, I think I'm going to get rid of the comb and fork and just try it with a stick and/or a skewer.  Like my "entry" says, I have visions of grandeur, but no talent to back them.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 12, 2015)

Newbie, I really liked both of your soaps.  I have a feeling you have now done this so many times you have set an impossibly high standard for yourself.  I liked the first b/c it was pretty, but the second b/c it was interesting, almost like a story.  Something gothic and dark.

Seawolfe, I think you should quit while you're ahead.  I don't see how you are going to improve on that, it is stunning.  I LOVE the uneven zigzags, that is one of the things that makes it stunning.


----------



## newbie (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't know. I think the longer you do something, the higher your bar gets set naturally. Otherwise there is nothing to work toward.

I tend to like to work at thin trace but there have been times I've had acceleration and I decide to manhandle the soap. It gives such a different result and different feel but can still be just as nice. It was very surprising to me. After I made the thick one, I decided to do the same at a thin trace just to compare what happens. The thick one is more dramatic for certain, better definition as Saponista said, and gives in some respects better swirls which is not what I was expecting. Goth is a good word. It has an old-fashioned feeling to it too in some way that I can't define but maybe I think that because it looks tea-washed.

I hope you aren't getting too frustrated, Theresa! I imagined you working in the dark when your power went out and having to swirl blind, which would be interesting. I hope your next one is easier for you to work with!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 12, 2015)

I finally got a batter that was at the right consistency to swirl, but forgot to take pictures w/the darn tool!  And it was super simple, chopstick, one pattern, two passes.  But I did not love the colors, so that is OK.  Will try again tonight.  Actually typing this made me realize that I think we had to do a min. of two patterns?  Will go back and re-read the rules.

ETA:  yes, two patterns, for others who were tempted to take the KISS approach.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 12, 2015)

As long as the pattern was in 2 different directions, it counts as 2 different patterns (for example, down and then across for a pull down.)


----------



## not_ally (Jul 13, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> As long as the pattern was in 2 different directions, it counts as 2 different patterns (for example, down and then across for a pull down.)



Oh, good.  Thanks, Galaxy!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 13, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> As long as the pattern was in 2 different directions, it counts as 2 different patterns (for example, down and then across for a pull down.)




Actually I think she said 2 separate patterns. Using the same pattern more than once still only counts as one. 

I'm loving ALL of the soap pictures! I can't get enough


----------



## newbie (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, to clarify that the same pattern but in different directions still counts as only one pattern, even if it's separated by something else. You must use two separate lettered patterns for your entry.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 13, 2015)

Okey doke, that's fine as well ...


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 13, 2015)

Oops! I'm very sorry. I was under the impression that was OK. I could've sworn it was. My bad...


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 13, 2015)

Right, I have prepared my lye water and oils for two more attempts tomorrow and Wednesday! I will get a decent swirl this time!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 13, 2015)

I had another go at the swirl and I like this second one even more than the first one ..so since I'm not entering this one on the official challenge thread, here is the video of my first attempt (for anyone who's interested) 

http://youtu.be/agQV4t1J5yE

Just a side note: I didn't edit out any of the stick blending because I wanted to showcase just how little blending is really needed to get a thin trace.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 13, 2015)

Loved it, Viv!  That was so pretty, I am really curious to see the one you are submitting.  You have inspired me to do my fifth and final attempt at the challenge tonight, I have been dragging my feet.  

Have to say, that was a good lesson on how to do this in an organized way, you should see my haphazard, messy and frustrating attempts to keep everything in an area small enough to photograph and then actually remember to do it.

ETA, Galaxy, no worries!  I am actually thinking it is good that I need to try at least two patterns.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 13, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Loved it, Viv!  That was so pretty, I am really curious to see the one you are submitting.  You have inspired me to do my fifth and final attempt at the challenge tonight, I have been dragging my feet.
> 
> Have to say, that was a good lesson on how to do this in an organized way, you should see my haphazard, messy and frustrating attempts to keep everything in an area small enough to photograph and then actually remember to do it.
> 
> ETA, Galaxy, no worries!  I am actually thinking it is good that I need to try at least two patterns.




NA, do you have a phone with video? If so, just set your camera up and video record the whole thing. After you're done you can take screenshots from your video. That's what I do and it's 100% easier than trying to stop and take pictures. Make sure you have bright lighting and check to make sure that your video didn't shut itself off every now and then   No joke I have set my phone up on a stack of books and used packing tape to get it set up at a good angle.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 13, 2015)

TVivian said:


> I had another go at the swirl and I like this second one even more than the first one ..so since I'm not entering this one on the official challenge thread, here is the video of my first attempt (for anyone who's interested)
> 
> http://youtu.be/agQV4t1J5yE
> 
> Just a side note: I didn't edit out any of the stick blending because I wanted to showcase just how little blending is really needed to get a thin trace.



I really like that, it's so pretty! I wanted you to stop before you did those arches cuz it was gorgeous then but it's even prettier now lol


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 13, 2015)

Tania I love the video. I also agree it's really nice to see how organized your layout is. Love the marks on the mold to help you plan. Very cool idea. And a very beautiful soap!


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 13, 2015)

That's really pretty, TVivian. You made such a nice video to go along with it.  Keep making those!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 13, 2015)

Ummm wow. That is jor-gos. Not gorgeous, jor-gos. Simply fantastic. Beautiful. I love it!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh thanks guys! You all don't have to be so nice!  I just wanted to show my process and I know none of us get sick of watching soap being made.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 13, 2015)

TVivian said:


> Oh thanks guys! You all don't have to be so nice!  I just wanted to show my process and I know none of us get sick of watching soap being made.



That is true.  Espec. when it someone who is good and you can learn from!  Viv, am going to try that video thing w/my phone and the little digital camera and hope I do not immerse either in batter, the camera already has little splotches from where the chrome/color has been eaten away by batter drips ...


----------



## newbie (Jul 13, 2015)

I have ridiculous lust for that violet and even more for the magenta. Whose colors are they? Oh that magenta is to die for. 

Great video! It was a good idea to show how little you have to SB to get a thin trace because I think it's very easy to blend too much.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 14, 2015)

So I've made two batches. I am not in love with either of them. This is my first one which actually would disqualify me cause I did the zig zag diagonally across the soap, twice, which I didn't realize at the time it needed to be in the direction newbie listed.

First pic is the plan. After the second zig zag I decided to do a leap frog too. They are in order of process.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 14, 2015)

Final pics...


----------



## TVivian (Jul 14, 2015)

That looks nice Jules! Seems like you were able to keep it all at the perfect swirl-ability!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 14, 2015)

newbie said:


> I have ridiculous lust for that violet and even more for the magenta. Whose colors are they? Oh that magenta is to die for.
> 
> 
> 
> Great video! It was a good idea to show how little you have to SB to get a thin trace because I think it's very easy to blend too much.




Newbie, I made that magenta out of neon pink, ultramarine blue and a tiny bit of red oxide. The violet is the same but with more blue. I wish I had a huge collection of micas and oxides, but I pretty much make all of my colors out of the same 7 or 8 colorants from WSP and BB. I did order a few micas from mad oils, but I haven't used them yet. Creature of habit I guess.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 14, 2015)

Dunzo! Not the most amazing swirl ever, and pics will be crappy as the light in my kitchen is not great and I just snapped one of each step as quickly as I could.  But it was not cement or muck, it did swirl, and I learned quite a bit in the process, so I'm glad that we did this challenge, and look forward to more.  Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 14, 2015)

Well that's it, after seeing Viv's I'm out!! It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 14, 2015)

I had two more attempts. Will uploads pics later. I kept swirling past the point that I wanted to and on and on until I had over swirled. The first one you can see I went too far after the seventh pass and the second one was ruined after the eighth. It's interesting to see how it progresses though.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Saponista (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 14, 2015)

Saponista, that red is soooo red! where did you get it from. Btw, I love it at step 5/6.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 14, 2015)

The soaper's bane, the "one last swirl" temptation!  But I still think it looks great, and I bet the cut bars are going to be awesome.  Those crazy swirls in a smaller space will just look dramatic and intense, I think, like your close-ups do.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 14, 2015)

It's from a British supplier called the soap kitchen, it's a liquid colourant. I had a look on their website to find it but I can't find the link any more so it may be discontinued  sadly there is no product code on the bottle for me to look up either! 




I used tons of it as I am trying to get rid of them really. Mica is easier to blend and handle but I had them from when I first started soaping. I bet the lather will make it look like I've been stabbed.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 14, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I bet the lather will make it look like I've been stabbed.



Oh man, ok then. I'll just stick to my mixes of micas then!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 14, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Well that's it, after seeing Viv's I'm out!! It's gorgeous!!




Nope! Not allowed, you're staying in!  


Saponista you made me laugh! That is a beautiful red tho. 

So I'm confirming what I thought I'd noticed when watching endless Soapmaking videos on you tube.... I like the swirls best after just one or two passes with the swirling tool. After that I find myself watching or looking at pictures saying "no!" "Stop!" There's definitely a point where it's good, and then one more pass can take it to ultimate perfection or ruin. It's such a gamble when you're standing in front of a wet slab of soap.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 14, 2015)

I cut my soap and cleaned the pound of ash off.  I'm actually quite proud of how they turned out.  The bottom of the bars do not look all that great, but the tops and the sides look pretty good.  I didn't get any side shots since they were still slippery from their bath.   Gotta go edit the photos on the computer.  I can't post them from the iPad.

TVivian, I have no idea the secret of cutting slab molds.  You should see how much soap is in my trash can.  I think I'm going to go to the piano store at some point and get a wire, then attach it to a couple of thick wooden dowels.  Kind of make a soap garrote.  (I did close ups of the better looking soaps.)


----------



## TVivian (Jul 14, 2015)

Oh that's the other thing about this whole slab mold thing.. How in the world do you cut them nicely? I used a knife and ruler, but they're still pretty wonky.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 14, 2015)

Cutting is tricky - I measure and put marks on the butcher paper its still stuck to on the bottom, but they still arent perfect.

Saponista - that looks like Murano glass - SO pretty!!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 14, 2015)

I got frustrated trying to find an impromptu mold and ordered a silicone one specifically for this, so I should have another attempt as soon as it gets here!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 14, 2015)

Well here's attempt 3, still not 100% happy but getting there. Too much teal I think

I did zig zag, then zig zag after a 90 degree turn then pull down, pull down after 180 degree turn then a row of 3 loops then 2 rows of loops the other way in between the first lot














I'll post another pic in the morning when I have natural light


----------



## soapswirl (Jul 14, 2015)

So many nice soaps on this thread already - well done everyone!

Some pictures of my attempt so far (although I don't know if I will have time to try again so may end up being my entry!)
I poured in thin stripes using a squirt bottle, then used pattern E - the leap frog - across the mould in the same directions as the stripes. Then I used pattern B - the diagonal loop, going down the mould. 
The colours are made using micas and black oxide. The scent is grapefruit and mandarin (essential oils). 
My swirl tool is a glass stirring rod (typical of a science lab!). 
Apologies for the terrible light in the photos and my flash reflecting in the soap!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 14, 2015)

everyone's soaps are so pretty!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 14, 2015)

Remember when I said my power went out and I was soaping in the dark?  The colors never mixed into the batter and here's my result. It looks kind of peachy.  There is no color definition at all.  The saving grace is, it will get me clean!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Well here's attempt 3, still not 100% happy but getting there. Too much teal I think
> 
> I did zig zag, then zig zag after a 90 degree turn then pull down, pull down after 180 degree turn then a row of 3 loops then 2 rows of loops the other way in between the first lot
> 
> ...



You have amazing colors.  I really like your soaps.


----------



## newbie (Jul 14, 2015)

TViv, you have quite an eye for making colors. You should put your magenta up for sale.

I have noticed that the tops of bars swirl more than the middle and definitely more than the bottom so I would love to see a dissection of one of your bars, Saponista, to see if the middle and the bottom tolerated all the passes better than the top. It is kind of fun to see the point of excess, but of course by then you're too late. Still, seeing how much a soap can tolerate is good to know. The thick stuff can definitely take more than thin.

Theresa, I think yours turned out quite well, too! Your colorless soap cracks me up! Nothing like soaping in the dark.

Sonya, I will be eager to see your in better lighting. I like it a lot.

Soap swirls, I am very taken with your pattern. It looks really cool. I think I need to see some closer pics of that!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 14, 2015)

It's only about a cm ish thick newbie so I can't really dissect it sadly. I made a batch of rose geranium soap for my mom and just used the last bit of uncoloured unscented batter to dye bright colours and swirl with as I knew I was going to swirl it past the point of being any good so I didn't want to waste batter. That's why the pour is thicker this time too. Next time I will make a thicker one as I am interested in what happens to the pattern through the thickness of the soap too.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 15, 2015)

Here it is in daylight


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 15, 2015)

Better daylight pic out of the mould and one of the other side which I like too


----------



## Saponista (Jul 15, 2015)

It would be interesting to see one of your bars cut through to see how the swirl changes.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 15, 2015)

What a beautiful soap!


----------



## newbie (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh, I like that!! Showing the bottom, that intrigues me. Whenever I flip a soap, the bottom is so unswirled compared to the top that it sometimes makes me wonder if I should to some degree overswirl the top so the swirls are better through the body of the soap, since that's what people will see the most of, not the top. The top would sell a soap, I know, but the middle is what would show for the biggest period of time.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 15, 2015)

It's a difficult one isn't it as people purchase soap for what it looks like at the time of purchase ie what it looks like on top, but as you say it is the middle that gets seen the most throughout use. 

(As a side note, I'm well excited as I just ordered a multi wire soap cutter for logs! Squeeee!!!!!)


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 15, 2015)

Saponista said:


> (As a side note, I'm well excited as I just ordered a multi wire soap cutter for logs! Squeeee!!!!!)




Oooh, exciting times!! Where from? I love mine


----------



## TVivian (Jul 15, 2015)

Soapswirl & Sonya those are both beautiful soaps! 

I took a picture of the backside of my last soap too! I thought it was so cool how you can see the exact swirl pattern.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 15, 2015)

There's a Facebook group called run by Emma and Craig molloy. He makes all sorts of soap stuff to your custom specifications. The prices are really reasonable.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 15, 2015)

TVivian said:


> I took a picture of the backside of my last soap too!



Viv, I am so immature I wanted to make a joke about this.  Consider it made, o/w I will probably be banned by EG 

Saponista, do the Molloys have a non-FB internet page, do you know?  I am not on FB.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 15, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Viv, I am so immature I wanted to make a joke about this.  Consider it made, o/w I will probably be banned by EG




Glad it's not just me


----------



## TVivian (Jul 15, 2015)

Dang it... I should have said "I took a picture of MY backside" .. And just left it at that  haha...


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 15, 2015)

You did!!!



TVivian said:


> I took a picture of my backside


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 15, 2015)

Saponista said:


> There's a Facebook group called run by Emma and Craig molloy. He makes all sorts of soap stuff to your custom specifications. The prices are really reasonable.




Thanks! Found them, definitely ordering a slab cutter next pay day!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 15, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> You did!!!




Banned!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 15, 2015)

I got a 16 wire cutter, and 3 x 75cm log moulds for £185 plus p and p.

I don't think they have a website not_ally, but I can pm you an email address?


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 15, 2015)

Saponista said:


> There's a Facebook group called run by Emma and Craig molloy. He makes all sorts of soap stuff to your custom specifications. The prices are really reasonable.



What is the Facebook group called?  I've searched for Emma & Craig Molloy and didn't find anything.  Thanks.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 15, 2015)

Wooden soap moulds, cutters and such UK


----------



## newbie (Jul 15, 2015)

Still can't find them!


----------



## newbie (Jul 16, 2015)

My FO was moving too quickly for me to take pics. This is not a stand-out eye catcher but it's nice and I would use it again with a few tweaks. 

B (not in rows), 90 degree turn and B again, then E (leap frog) in three rows, then turned the mold 180 degrees and did E again in between the other rows so they just touched.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 16, 2015)

I still have to post pics of my last soap, but just lost steam!  I put out all the cut bars of the soaps I had done for the challenge and realized I had done six!  I only have five left though.  Two were really awful, I posted the one that seized (aka the "comb teeth" soap), the next one - on which I overcorrected and poured at emulsification - was so muddy and ugly I just threw it out as soon as it was hard enough to do so.  Will try to get the energy together to download pics and add them here.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 16, 2015)

Ok, new post b/c this will be long enough as it is.  Here is what I did:  

 Pour:  Regular funnel

Swirls in order:  all w/chopstick

B (diagonal loop)

A (zigzag): one big one from corner to corner (like an inverted V)

E (leapfrog): two big rows (one atop the other) horizontally.

Thoughts about the challenge, generally.

Never really used a slab mold before.  Still prefer the discovery aspects of swirling in a loaf, but fun to see the immediate effects here, also to have the pattern go all the way through the bar, at least when using the funnel pour.  Didn’t love the swirls, or at least mine, but could see how people who are good w/slabs do.  

Much more ash.  I usually do not get ash in my log molds.  Pretty much all of these ashed.  My formula was a little different than the usual one b/c I was trying to keep it as simple and slow to trace as possible, maybe will try again w/the standard one to see if there is a difference.

Harder to cut these than w/a log, bars seemed to need more trimming.

Repetition really helped me be more thoughtful about what I was actually trying to do with the swirls.  More careful about trace levels.  Drawbacks of overswirling/swirling too tightly/using too many colors

ETA:  oops, used the pics w/o the chopsticks, have them and will use for the official thread.

Glad that is done!  Are the thinking caps on for the next challenge?  This one was fun, but I am ready for 8/1 and the next one .....


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 16, 2015)

Ohh what a fun soap! Nice job!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 16, 2015)

NA those are gorgeous!! The colors and the amount of swirling are just perfect! I love the red heart you had right in the middle of the slab at the beginning! Very well done! 

I'm with you, I have my final pictures and my video almost edited ..ready to see what they come up with for the next one


----------



## TVivian (Jul 16, 2015)

Newbie! I absolutely love the colors you used! Ahhhh so pretty!!!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 16, 2015)

That's lovely newbie, I love the teal mixed with that green yellow colour. 

I love yours too not_ally, the larger swirls make it look less symmetrical in a good way. 

Here is the link to the cutter page https://www.facebook.com/groups/455340654625203/?fref=ts

I am doing the next challenge, it will be inverted stamping - http://auntieclaras.com/2014/04/tutorial-inverted-stamp-technique-lattice-tops-more/


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm so very impressed with the talent on this forum. I can't believe the beautiful soaps that you have created. You should all be really proud of yourselves. Nice work!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 16, 2015)

Ooh, thanks for giving us a heads up, Saponista!  I love Auntie Clara's  stuff.  I feel funny calling her that, she looks kind of elegant and young-ish on her home page, not aunty-ish at all.  Or at least not like one of *my* aunties 

ETA:  Thanks to you and newbie for being willing to take on the tasks of heading these challenges up so far.  I know it is a lot of work, but I think a lot of us have enjoyed this first one, and learned a lot.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 16, 2015)

not_ally I just love the blue gradient you got in those swirls! Please do post cut pics!! That funnel pour looks fun.

Newbie - that bit of black in yours makes it SO striking!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 16, 2015)

If I did one layer 2 days ago and I've flipped ready to do the other side tonight do I need to do anything to make sure the two halves stick together?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm done!! Are we just posting our attempts in here? Actual are going somewhere else?


----------



## not_ally (Jul 16, 2015)

Sea, that one is taking for ever to harden.  Here's bars from one of the earlier batches, did not take pics of the chopstick so didn't post.  But the pattern goes all the way through - one pic is of the top, the other is of the bottom.  I did plane to take ash off the top and scrape off the blurry/mold contacting layer at the bottom.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 16, 2015)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 16, 2015)

Those blues are lovely!


----------



## kchaystack (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey not_ally, what did you use to hold your funnel in place?


----------



## not_ally (Jul 16, 2015)

K, I have terrible dexterity in my hands - carpal tunnel, plus a persistent shake - so after trying a regular funnel I ordered some of these, w/handles, from ebay. They work really well, I just put my colors into cups and pour away.  I ordered several b/c I thought I might need them to keep the colors super crisp, but only ended up using one.  

So Sea, will give you one next time I see you.  Also helps me avoid splashing myself w/batter:  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371359682619?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&var=640469086959&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## kchaystack (Jul 16, 2015)

not_ally said:


> K, I have terrible dexterity in my hands - carpal tunnel, plus a persistent shake - so after trying a regular funnel I ordered some of these, w/handles, from ebay. They work really well, I just put my colors into cups and pour away.  I ordered several b/c I thought I might need them to keep the colors super crisp, but only ended up using one.
> 
> So Sea, will give you one next time I see you.  Also helps me avoid splashing myself w/batter:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/371359682619?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&var=640469086959&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



WOW, that looks like a perfect funnel, I thought you had to have some kind of stand that holds the funnel.  Very impressive that you can free hand that.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 16, 2015)

No, believe me, it is the tool.  I am awful at free handing anything.  Between the wonky hands and the innate lack of artistic talent, I have developed pretty good skills in finding the right tools


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 16, 2015)

not_ally said:


> No, believe me, it is the tool.  I am awful at free handing anything.  Between the wonky hands and the innate lack of artistic talent, I have developed pretty good skills in finding the right tools



I think you sell yourself short on the artistic talent level! Also, it would seem logical that part of being a good artist is finding/choosing/using the right tool for the job.


----------



## kchaystack (Jul 16, 2015)

not_ally said:


> No, believe me, it is the tool.  I am awful at free handing anything.  Between the wonky hands and the innate lack of artistic talent, I have developed pretty good skills in finding the right tools



You sell yourself very short.  You do really nice work.  

I would not be able to hold the funnel in the same spot like that while pouring with the other.  I need to build some kind of support or stand so I can do true funnel pours and not faux funnels.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 16, 2015)

You know, I will take credit for picking the colors, spending time thinking about what I wanted in the swirl, and then doing a bunch of 'em to see what happened.  

But the funnel pour itself really was all about that funnel.  You can't really tell looking at it, but it is big, so easy to pour into it/hard to spill outside of it, and the handle is long enough to hold really steady w/your left (or right, if you are a lefty) hand.  And then it is pretty easy to pour the colors right into the middle. Even if they end up wandering off center a bit they end up looking nice.

I *really* want you to try that funnel, K, if you lived close to me I would give you one, too.


----------



## newbie (Jul 16, 2015)

Love that swirl NA. It is gentle and relaxing to look at. Really pretty.

There will be an official entry thread. Will post that Tomorrow. It will be easier to track entries. I will ask that people not put comments in until the entries are closed, meaning don't reply to compliment someone, for instance. That way all the entries will be one after the other and no one will have to go through pages to find them. Please post comments about someone's entry here. Once all the entries are in and it's closed, comments are fine, but I'd like to make it as easy for people to see everything as quickly as possible.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 16, 2015)

newbie said:


> There will be an officail entry thread. Will post that Tomorrow. It will be easier to track entries. I will ask that people not put comments in until the entries are closed, meaning don't reply to compliment someone, for instance. That way all the entries will be one after the other and no one will have to go through pages to find them. Please post comments about someone's entry here. Once all the entries are in and it's closed, comments are fine, but I'd like to make it as easy for people to see everything as quickly as possible.




Great idea!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 16, 2015)

Although I haven't commented too much on this thread lately, I've been watching

Sonya, your soap was lovely. I really liked the color combination.

NA, you sell yourself short all too often. I really love the soap you didn't have pictures of your tool with. (Oops!)

Sea, when I saw that those were all natural colorants on another thread, I was shocked. They are gorgeous colors.

Theresa, you also had a beautiful soap with your almost peacock swirl!  and then the darkness came...

Seriously though, everyone's have been so fantastic. I'm soaping my batches this weekend for it.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 16, 2015)

Ok, I couldn't wait any longer. I made a little 1 lb batch in my slab. It's not perfect but its a good start. I made it with some highly reduced Shiraz wine and it is colored with TD and red reef clay otherwise. Scented with pink musk from WSP. 

I did:
Pull down w/ mold horizontal
Pull down w/ mold vertical
Figure 8 w/ mold horizontal
S shape w/ mold horizontal
Figure 8 w/ mold vertical

I didn't get a pic of eeeevery step (I forget if that was in the rules, I'll do it for the next one) but you can see what I did in each step. 

Yep, just checked, need a pic after each step... Loll. I don't read directions very well apparently. 

Pour (it got a wee bit too thick/ I was impatient and didn't get clean lines: 



Pour w/ tool: 


Step 1 & 2: 


Step 3: 


Step 4&5:


----------



## not_ally (Jul 16, 2015)

Cool colors, great swirls, Galaxy!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks! I actually can't wait to re-try with the same colors/batter. I'll just flip it over and go for it on Saturday.  this time I plan on having clean lines because I will have more time on my hands (Saturday will be a fun soapy day for me!)


----------



## TVivian (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh my gosh Galaxy.. It looks so yummy! And now I want ice cream! Seriously so pretty.


----------



## newbie (Jul 16, 2015)

Have to clarify your patterns, Galaxy, even though it makes me feel like a b****.  When you say figure 8 and S shape, which patterns do you mean? Pattern B is a diagonal loop but it doesn't cross itself- almost but it doesn't actually cross like an 8. Or do you mean the eyelet, which does cross itself but not in an 8 pattern? When you say the S shape, do you mean the leap frog? It's not a sine wave or S but more like humps in a row (ripe for some joke, I'm sure). 

Regardless, I love your soap and your color choice. It's like dark gray. Sometimes I forget how beautiful more neutral colors can be and overlook them


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 17, 2015)

No worries newbie! This isn't an official submission. I meant eyelet and sine wave. Lol. I reallllllly have to re-read that first post. Thank you for taking this so seriously.  for my actual submission I will refer to the steps by letter and type so that it is explicit what I did and there is no ambiguity left.

Annnnd, I just looked and sin wave is not a pattern. Go figure. Okie doke. I won't do that for my oficial submission (it really didn't effect the design overall anyway!)

This is a "practice" soap that I still felt I would post here. I didn't take a picture after each step so even if I wanted to, I couldn't submit it.

Thank you for helping me clarify what I did.


----------



## newbie (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for being nice about it, Galaxy.

I saw a comment about if we had future challenges and I wanted to say that we have a long list of possibilities. Lionprincess was already working on hers for September and Saponista has August, but we have over a dozen other ideas as well. Hoping to keep adding things to the list as they come up.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 17, 2015)

I hope to get 1 more go in before the end of this challenge. If I dont I'll just enter my first go. Stupid work and flu.


----------



## Balloons (Jul 17, 2015)

WOW...everyone's soaps are looking fantastic. I'm so hoping to soap today or at least this weekend. I have had too many things going on to soap. Good things though....This 'middle age' lady is going back to school in 2 weeks! I can't wait to get started!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 17, 2015)

Yay, Balloons!!  This middle-aged aged lady is excited for you. I dropped out of college at 19, went back at 27, and then worked after that, didn't graduate from law school until 36. and wow, what a difference.  The actual learning part was *amazing* as an older student.


----------



## Balloons (Jul 17, 2015)

not_ally....I went and got my associates at the age 30. Had a decent job up until about a year ago. The company decided to close the office that I worked at for 13 yrs. I have been out of work for a year now although I have been on several interviews. I think the employers are only seeing my age   So I figured going back to school might up my chances of getting a job...hopefully. I'll basically be updating my associates and branching out in many others areas of the medical field after passing 4 certifications.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 17, 2015)

I know, it is scary to look for work when you are older than the folks that you are competing with.  I am actually glad that my resume *looks* like I am younger - ie; most people graduate from LS at 25, and that I look younger than my age.  It is sad, but there is no question in my mind that it is an issue in hiring.  OK, sorry for derailing, won't post any more on this here.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 17, 2015)

Not posting the finished result but these are my colours for my entry


----------



## newbie (Jul 17, 2015)

OMG. Those are MY colors for my entry too!!!! No, I'm just kidding. I love that color scheme though.

I will open the official entry thread tomorrow but it will be open for a week, so no panic!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 17, 2015)

newbie said:


> OMG. Those are MY colors for my entry too!!!!



That was funny!  You don't seem like an OMG type, newbie


----------



## newbie (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm more of a "Shut up!" type person, truth be told. But the OMG felt right just then.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 17, 2015)

newbie said:


> OMG. Those are MY colors for my entry too!!!! No, I'm just kidding. I love that color scheme though.




Lol!! 

Step away from the colour scheme!!!

I liked it when I did my spin swirl - maybe it'll be my signature scheme!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 17, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Not posting the finished result but these are my colours for my entry
> 
> View attachment 15188



No wait, those are MY colors!


Seriously though, Sonya those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## newbie (Jul 18, 2015)

Wowza!!! Nice job on the entries so far! Love them.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 18, 2015)

TViv - You're a soapy rock star!!!! Those are just gorgeous!


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh lordy those are pretty TViv. I am dying of the jelus of KristaY's and Newbies soaps too.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 18, 2015)

newbie said:


> Wowza!!! Nice job on the entries so far! Love them.




You said it! WOW!!! 

Krista- how in the world did you get those lines so straight?! I need lessons!


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 18, 2015)

Y'all have some really lovely soap goin' on! I feel very fortunate to be part of SMF


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 18, 2015)

Woo Hoo!! Post number 50...I can officially enter the July Challenge now!!!

1)Newbie (I haven't combined many of these patterns, so this will be new to me too)

2) Saponista (Can't wait to get started )

3) Galaxy (Woot! Lots of cool swirls will come of this!)

4) not_ally (Lots of hair-pulling will come of this! Hopefully some cool swirls as well.)

5) Seawolfe (no idea what I'm doing, but will get soap batter in my hair and have fun))

6) Soapswirl (excited to try something new!) 

7) Dixiedragon (got something in mind!)

8 ) Mintle (I am swirling on the inside already hehehe )

9) Lionprincess (is busy swearing mightily because her phone service stinks)

10) KristaY (went scouring the dollar store this morning for interesting tools!)

11) Sonya - as if I would miss it!!

12) Artisan Designs (by Kat) -(I have some plastic throw away things from work I am hoping to use)

13) doriettefarm (I'll give it a shot. I have something in mind after studying newbie's AL swap soap and youtube videos.)

14) kumudini ( I'm decided, finally!)

15) TVivian (I'll play! Even though I've never made a swirled soap in a slab mold before!)

16) Dillsandwitch ( Either the cold has buggered off or the drugs I got are working )

17) jules92207 (Cause someone has to be the not so talented soaper so  you all can feel even better about your soaps - ��&#128516

18. Kisha (so jules92207 won't feel all alone with her not so talented  status��, and because you guys are just so dern convincing)

19. rainycityjen (my house crest is We Do Not Swirl. So let's see how this works)

20. TRBeck (got my first slab mold coming this week and it needs breaking in).

21. TeresaT (I have visions of grandeur and no talent to go with them.)

22. TheDragonGirl (first time doing a slab pour, should be interesting)

23. Judiraz ( jump in' in the deep end without a float) 

24. Balloons (she's a slippery bugger. I feel like a fisherman with a  tall tale about the awesome soaper I caught a few times but she kept  getting away.) 

25.  SunWolf (Woo Hoo, finally made 50 posts!!)


----------



## newbie (Jul 18, 2015)

YES! Way to go, Sunwolf! Get cracking there, missy or mister, as entries have to be in by the end of the day on the 25th, but I think you will have ample time.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 19, 2015)

TVivian said:


> You said it! WOW!!!
> 
> Krista- how in the world did you get those lines so straight?! I need lessons!


 
As if Viv!! Biggest thing - no coffee or diet coke before soaping, lol! Other than that, patience, grasshopper, patience.....

Honestly, I used a really slow moving recipe with no castor then added my FO to 3/4 of the batch, poured. Divided the unscented part and colored. I got my technique down when I was making all the Mardi Gras wedding soap and did 12 batches of peacock feathers.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 19, 2015)

Made a third attempt tonight. Totally botched it. Way too thin of trace so now I have an ugly blended soap, but it sure smells awesome!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh wow! The entries so far are amazing - so impressed!

Quick question about the deadline - as a few people are in different time zones which time zone does the midnight relate to? Just in case anyone is pushing the limit to the last day.


----------



## newbie (Jul 19, 2015)

If you made a full thickness soap, Jules, slice the top off- just a thin slice- before you judge. The top moves far more than the soap below it, so it may not be muddled at all a bit farther down.

We'll take midnight Pacific time , to cover everyone. WE could do midnight in each person's time zone but I'm not going to go checking everyone's location and correlate it to the posting time.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 19, 2015)

Ironically, when I read your post, Sonya, the time stamp for me was....midnight on the nose, lol.

Since you said "chaos everywhere", DragonGirl, how about Christmas Chaos? The colors beg for a winter holiday name. Could be December Mall Riots or Black Friday Fracas.  You can have loads of fun with your really fun looking soap!

Nice job, Sonya! I see variegated leaves, petals and hearts. Great colors too. :razz:


----------



## dibbles (Jul 19, 2015)

The entries so far are very impressive. Being new to all of this, seeing the photos of each step really helps me see how the swirl patterns evolve. You are all so creative!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 19, 2015)

newbie said:


> If you made a full thickness soap, Jules, slice the top off- just a thin slice- before you judge. The top moves far more than the soap below it, so it may not be muddled at all a bit farther down.
> 
> We'll take midnight Pacific time , to cover everyone. WE could do midnight in each person's time zone but I'm not going to go checking everyone's location and correlate it to the posting time.



I was totally thinking that newbie. The bottom looks really cool. We shall see when it hardens more but I am gonna try the same design again today. In my fit of frustration I deleted my video and pictures so it won't be a submittal anyway.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 19, 2015)

KristaY said:


> Ironically, when I read your post, Sonya, the time stamp for me was....midnight on the nose, lol.
> 
> Since you said "chaos everywhere", DragonGirl, how about Christmas Chaos? The colors beg for a winter holiday name. Could be December Mall Riots or Black Friday Fracas.  You can have loads of fun with your really fun looking soap!



Haha! gosh I love it

I wish I had the knack with colours some of the others do though wow


----------



## Luv2Soap (Jul 19, 2015)

All of the entries are so  AMAZING!!!! So impressed and inspired by all of the efforts so far!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm such a dork. Totally made a fourth attempt today, I think it might be my favorite, but after I took a picture of how the colors were laid out before my swirls I completely forgot to get pictures of each step. I did however video it, will that work?


----------



## newbie (Jul 19, 2015)

Video will work as long as we can clearly see the soap after each step. Thank goodness!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank goodness is right!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 20, 2015)

Guys, its all so pretty over on that thread!


----------



## ArtisanDesigns (Jul 20, 2015)

My ginger swirl. I did Zig zag, then leapfrog, then drag down. I hope you can see what I am doing. I know the stage with leap frog is hard to tell. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov5lUXgVq_U[/ame]


----------



## newbie (Jul 20, 2015)

Artisan, can you please post this on the entry page? It's down a little ways because it's been a couple days since someone posted an entry, but that's where everyone will be looking at them in general and definitely for voting.

I love your video!


----------



## ArtisanDesigns (Jul 20, 2015)

sorry got the threads mixed up!! Thanks


----------



## newbie (Jul 21, 2015)

I am so impressed with everyone's entries and I must say mightily impressed with the entries by people for whom this is their first or second slab swirl!!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 21, 2015)

The friggin' ash on all of my batches is irritating me.  I have come to like this technique, so am going to try it w/a much lower water % and see if that helps, Newb and LP, I might actually venture forth into your 40% lye ratio territory.  Have you guys done that yet in this challenge?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 21, 2015)

I do it for everything. I will say if an fo is known to A, even a little, it takes off like wildfire with 40%. Others will slow to a crawl and almost not trace. Milks irritate the A with this lye as well. I'm trying a new fo with a couple floral notes and may use 35%...I did my attempt in this challenge with 40% and it thickened some. This next 35% is for this challenge, and I am going to do another "just in case I don't like this attempt" with 40%...that's lavender sage and I'm betting won't A at all.

You just gotta be sure the fo doesn't A at all. Neroli Shea blossom is one that loves the 40%, for example (bb). Also mysore sandalwood from ot...I had that batter fluid 50-55 minutes I kid you not!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 21, 2015)

I have been unsuccessful every time I tried this. I really want it to work. What % hard oils are u using? Are you using a chelator like sodium citrate?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 21, 2015)

Sodium citrate 2% ppo. 40% tallow or a 25/15% split btw tallow and lard. sugar 1 TBS ppo. castor 7%. Rest are soft oils and co. You can not use florals or fo's that A. if a fo doesn't A in high water and you think it behaves, it may actually A a little and take off with low water. It's tricky but can put you at a total advantage if done with the right fo.

I sb to emulsion only. I split, color. If you add a colorant like td in enough water, the added water causes it to thicken over the other colors. I used like a splash of water only, literally a tsp or two at most, and put td in that. I dump micas directly in the split batter and wisk only. Then I add any td in water to that portion after I do my micas. Then I add the fo and wisk only. Then I pour immediately and swirl.

Lard I've found actually causes a thicker batter in low water for some reason. when I was using all tallow no lard, it moved slower. Why I do not know!


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 21, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I have been unsuccessful every time I tried this. I really want it to work. What % hard oils are u using? Are you using a chelator like sodium citrate?



I used 40% Lard, 35% OO, and 25% CO, with full raw goat milk at 38%.  I  used my SB to stir and pulse until the batter was a bit past  emulsification, but not quite to trace.  Then I fiddled around separating the batter and coloring each portion.

It took forever to  figure out what the heck i was doing during my pour, and it  was pretty close to 45 minutes start to finish.  This batter was just  starting to thicken when I was done swirling.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks, LP, I have the mysore sandalwood, I am going to try it w/that.  I have never gone above 33%, so am a bit nervous, but kind of excited!  I made a bunch of testers and had batter left over, so did a pour in the slab, you can't even see the pattern for the ash, it is crazy.  Like I said, I've never had ash before, so it is really getting to me, have to plane all of the bars ...

ETA:  I have been using a slow tracing mix, 60+ lard, which is v. similar to what I usually use w/log molds (rarely used a slab before this challenge).   I am convinced that the ash comes from using a slab mold rather than a log one, b/c of the additional surface area.   Plus *something* that I am doing, or in my soaping environment, this is just too weird.

I have tried using wooden slab molds and silicone ones, the ash has happened w/both.  It seems to be a bit better if I CPOP, but is still much worse than in a log. Honestly, I am kind of mystified, it is just such a dramatic difference.  Is anyone else getting this, or is it just me?

I'm attaching a pic, will update with the planed bars so that you can see the actual colors when it ready to be planed (yes, there *are* actual colors under the ash ....)


----------



## kumudini (Jul 21, 2015)

Finally, I got off my butt and made my first attempt at this challange. I started with a rather fast moving recipe but held myself at light trace. Batter went on to thick trace all by itself. Wanted to do red, black and white. Well, that didn't happen as I ran out of regular palm oil and had to add red palm oil at about 6% and my white stayed yellow. I did get it to creamy light yellow with a ton of TD, wonder what that would end up like. My red and black aren't true either.
So, started taking pictures after everything is ready, not being used to colors and swirls, I kept looking more and didn't get pictures of all the steps. 
I did zig zag, turned 90 degrees and then zig zag again, then did one pull down followed by 2 diagonal loops with a 90 degree turn in between. As I said, pictures of only 3 steps, the 2 zig zags and after the final diagonal loop. 
My mold, tool and colors. 





ETA: sorry, I don't know how to fix this messy post


----------



## not_ally (Jul 21, 2015)

Ooh, lovely, K!


----------



## kumudini (Jul 21, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Ooh, lovely, K!


 that's really kind of you B, I think it looks really dull. with all that swirling the red and cream all but disappeared. But I had to do atleast two patterns and the third was overkill after my tight zig zags.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 21, 2015)

I think it looks kind of dramatic, I like those dark colors in these slab swirls.  I started using lighter ones and switched.  I did find that when using white as an accent I had to use much *more* than I originally thought would be right, for some reason.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 21, 2015)

40% lye concentration is harder to gel. I lay it on a heat pad and cover with a plastic tray. I gel and the ash is less than 1-2% of the soap if any. If I don't gel, I still battle ash to an extent. I use glad cling wrap press and seal sometimes and using that prevents it. I also let the ash develop a thick white flake top in my lye water, which is does with this lye concentration, and there's most of the ash formation right there. I don't filter it out or anything. Covering the soap really helps a ton. Just don't let the cling wrap dip down into the batter and ruin a perfectly good swirl like I did once thus the press and seal. It's easier to cover that way.

Beautiful swirls V! Even with thick trace!!!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 21, 2015)

LP, when the lye water develops that flake top, do you scoop it out (I know you said you don't strain, but was wondering if you got rid of it otherwise.)  I occasionally have hard crystals form on the bottom of the lye solution container, but have been putting it in a warm water bath and mixing it back in b/c I thought it was some kind of necessary lye stuff, not nasty irritating ash forming stuff ... 

I assumed it would be harder to gel w/lower water, but still thought it was worth trying to combat the ash based on Auntie Clara's posts on the subject.  This ash thing might make me stick to log molds.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 21, 2015)

No. I leave it. 

If I don't stir the lye until the bottom crusties are gone, lye clumps to the bottom of my container. I stir and stir and stir making sure to scrape the bottom with my skinny spatula til the bottom of the container is smooth feeling.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't get the crusties unless I let the lye sit for a while (I often do, though, since I usually soap at RT.)   Even then, it is rare, but when it happens it will not stir away w/the spatula.  I have to melt it in the warm water bath, then - b/c I am impatient - poke the crystallized slab with a knife until it breaks into smaller pieces so that I can stir all the crystals away.  Good to know that it is best to leave it/mix it back in rather than just use the lye water with the hard stuff remaining/stuck on the bottom.  Thanks, LP.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 21, 2015)

NA- what size is your mold? I took the glass out of a picture frame, taped the sides (so I didn't get cut) and laid it on top of my slab mold which was on a heating pad. That way I could lower the ash, make sure the heat stayed in, and still watch my soap. It worked really well! I can't, not watch the soap.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 21, 2015)

That sounds kind of genius, Viv.  Sufficiently so that I am going to find a darn picture frame where the glass will fit on top of the mold.  Thank you for that idea, I certainly would never have thought of it by myself .....


----------



## Balloons (Jul 21, 2015)

Finally got some time to myself this evening that I was able to get my soap made! It's nothing fancy because I made a BIG mistake and started to panic. I did not have my goggles on when I was mixing my colorant into the batter and the batter splashed in my eye. Of course this is the same eye that has had broken blood vessels in it since Friday for unknown reasons. Of course I had to stop and rinse my eye out. I also put in some refresh liquigel eye drops. I don't think I did any damage to my eye but I guess I will see tomorrow. I will never not use my goggles again...lesson learned! Oh...I'll post my soap pics on the official challenge entry thread once I get it cut tomorrow evening.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 21, 2015)

Balloons, that is really scary.  Please monitor this carefully and go to the doc tomorrow if things seem strange.  I forgot to put on my goggles today b/c I was wearing my reading glasses and freaked out when I realized that they were off.   I know it can happen, especially when you are an absent-minded type like I am, but keep an eye on it (no pun intended), please.


----------



## Balloons (Jul 21, 2015)

not_ally.....I know it can become a serious issue.....but I did get a good laugh at your no pun intended comment. I will definitely keep a close eye on it. It actually feels fine. Really hoping I won't have to go to the eye doc. Last year at this time I had to go to the eye doc because I dropped a hot cigarette ash in my eye and it stuck to my eye. It did fall off...but it left a blister right next to my pupil. Can you imagine what he will think if I have to go and see him for this, lol.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 21, 2015)

You are worse than I am at accident-ing, I thought that was impossible.  I am really paranoid about my vision, b/c I read so much, I cannot imagine the degree of the loss if there were problems there.  I'm sure your doc is glad that you are checking in and that you have insurance


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 21, 2015)

Getting lye water or raw soap batter in my eye is probably my biggest fear with soaping. I've recently invested in a face shield and use it all the way through washing my soaping dishes. Sometimes I just use my safety glasses when mixing my lye water so I can be sure it's all mixed but sometimes I even wear both!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 22, 2015)

I have the same fear. I wear goggles all the time when soaping. I once flicked bits of soap into my eye when I was cutting it after 48 hours. That hurt like hell, I even wear goggles when cutting soap now.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 22, 2015)

**** you ash!!!




Just steamed it with my iron


----------



## newbie (Jul 22, 2015)

Ah, back to your clear beauty!!


----------



## Balloons (Jul 22, 2015)

Woke up today worried about looking at my eye after last night. Turns out...It's perfectly fine! WOW did I get lucky.
Sonya-m....The soap I made last night has ash. I'm so disappointed. I think I am going to try the iron steam trick. Hope it works for me.
Jules...I'm definitely going to look for a face shield the next time I am at Lowes or Homedepot.
Sap...I will most certainly be wearing some kind of eye protection from now on.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 22, 2015)

Look how it shimmers, so pretty! 

One of the bars from my first (illegal, cos I did my swirls wrong) attempt


----------



## newbie (Jul 22, 2015)

I love doing lots of mica and getting that effect!!!! It's difficult to capture in a picture so I'm sure it's much more shimmery in real life. I mentioned once what a nerd I was, sitting there staring at wet soap. When yours is wet, can you see the mica start to move?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes!! I nearly took a video!!!


----------



## kchaystack (Jul 22, 2015)

The only worry I have with getting that shimmer is staining on the wash cloth...  but sometimes it is worth it.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh it's definitely worth it! I use one of those shower puff things and that doesn't hold the staining at all


----------



## Saponista (Jul 22, 2015)

I just made another attempt with the first colours I posted, totally cocked up with the amount of white and it looks muddy  try again tomorrow, that's what I get for trying to fit too many things into a week. ~sigh~


----------



## newbie (Jul 22, 2015)

I almost took a video too but I wasn't certain it would catch it, plus how do you title it? "Watching mica flow" "Staring at Shimmers" "Shimmer Trance". You know, they just don't sound like blockbusters.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 22, 2015)

The sad thing is, I can imagine watching many of us watching "watching mica flow" intently.  We are a strange, geeky bunch


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 22, 2015)

Tried one yesterday. Came out bleh. Need more white this time but.. I ran out of my wine to play with. Looks like I'll have to pick another color scheme/fragrance.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 22, 2015)

I feel the need to make another batch, just b/c I didn't take pics on all the stages with the nice ones, darn it.  All of yours are so pretty I just hate to post pics of a boring/mediocre one, the only one I managed to document properly ...

At least the next challenge will be easier in that respect, I bet, since the process is more visually self-explanatory as long as you include the stamping tool ...


----------



## Saponista (Jul 23, 2015)

We are all such perfectionists! My husband couldn't understand why I wanted to try again!


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm so not gonna get another chance to have another go at this. I was really hoping I would be able to on Saturday and enter it at the last minute but DH is a greedy bastard and is wanting us to work  First attempt it is then unless we finish up early


----------



## karenbeth (Jul 23, 2015)

Dill hubby just doesn't get it:???:. Wait till you've been soaping a bit longer and all of a sudden he understands the different oils in soap and starts telling other people about it. Trust me it won't happen over night but it will happen:wink:. What work do you do?


----------



## not_ally (Jul 23, 2015)

I visited w/Seawolfe and her husband was so great and interested in the soap, he actually hung out with me, Sea and JBlaney for the whole long visit while we all (including him) yakked and yakked about them.  It was really nice.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm so jealous that you guys had a soap meet up!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 23, 2015)

It was awesome.  I think soapers just have an instinctive commonality 

ETA:  It is strange, it is always a bit tricky meeting people that you don't know except for on line (cough, match.com,eg).  I am pretty picky about IRL friends b/c they take time, you want to be a good friend and devote that time if you choose them to be in your life.  But I have to say that Sea and J are people I would gravitate to in the real world, too, they are just really interesting, smart, nice, and we had lots of stuff to talk about in addition to the soap.  

I do think soapers share certain qualities - creativity, curiousity, love of beauty in the senses - so there is a certain friendship baseline there ..


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Well, I have two batches out and prepped. Need to melt, mix etc. This is it. one will be my entry. Pko flakes, do you melt them separate and add or melt with the other oils?


----------



## newbie (Jul 23, 2015)

With the other oils, at least for me. I melt all my hard oils together and then add the soft oils.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 23, 2015)

LP, I melt all the hard oils separately, so do the PKO that way as well.  Do you put all your hard oils in one pot when you are melting?  That makes sense, I guess I haven't been b/c I thought they might have different melt points or something.  PKO does seem to take longer to melt than the rest of them oz for oz, though.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 23, 2015)

That is good to know!  That you guys do all the hard oils at once, that is.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 23, 2015)

I dump all into a stainless bowl and place directly onto a burner...I've already put everything into the bowl minus the pko. I'll melt it in a separate bowl then and add...Thx for the tip on doing it separate (hard then soft) for future reference!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 23, 2015)

LP, why do you use a burner, do you prefer it to the mv?


----------



## Saponista (Jul 23, 2015)

I always use the burner too. I have a microwave, I just never use it. I don't like the way microwaved food tastes so I automatically gravitate towards the burner for all heating purposes.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't want to overheat, then it gets too cool, then I heat again etc... or just worry about it. Since I use a stainless bowl, it does fine on the lowest burner setting. I can keep it warm until I'm ready (or the lye cools I should say). I directly pour the lye water into it and sb. Works great for me


----------



## not_ally (Jul 23, 2015)

That is good to know, I have always used the mv automatically.  I have some nice big heavy guage stainless mixing bowls but have not been using them b/c they don't fit in the mv, it never occured to me to just put them on the burner!  Thanks, you guys.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 23, 2015)

I always mv my hard oils at 30 second intervals so I can see when they're almost melted then just let the residual heat do the rest. Then add my soft oils and any butters - butters first


----------



## not_ally (Jul 23, 2015)

So cool that we are getting to the end of this month's challenge.  Without ever having participated in another one, it seems as if it has been a resounding success, ie; lots of entries, lots of posts/questions/feedback, just everything I would want to see in a challenge.  Are they usually like this?  Part of my liking this one is that I feel so comfortable here, so am willing to post with utter failure (ie; teeth in batter,  yucky ash cover) and get support/advice.  So wondering how people that have done others feel ..


----------



## Saponista (Jul 23, 2015)

I use a maslin pan as it has a nice pouring lip and can hold a large volume.

As for other challenges, I have felt there is much more of a community atmosphere here where people can ask for help etc. so you can really see how people are improving and progressing with their soaping abilities. I really like that as the challenges should be a positive learning experience for everyone involved. I have not really found that in any of the other challenges.

I feel like ours was a success and hopefully now other members have seen how it works, they may be tempted to join in on future challenges.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 23, 2015)

I think you all did a fantastic job.   Lots of support for each other.  Amazing talent here for sure.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 23, 2015)

I am about to make my entry soap. It's this or nothing as this is my last attempt. Fingers crossed it is halfway decent. Must remember to do more white than I think is enough.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 23, 2015)

I also love doing challenges here. I always tend to do something I've never done so it's never my best work but I trust all of my fellow soapers to help me improve and grow as a soaper. That's the point, right? Otherwise it wouldn't be called a challenge.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 23, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I feel like ours was a success and hopefully now other members have seen how it works, they may be tempted to join in on future challenges.



I only need 10 more posts (well now 9) to be able to play. I've never done a challenge, but this seems like a good place to try.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 23, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I am about to make my entry soap. It's this or nothing as this is my last attempt. Fingers crossed it is halfway decent. Must remember to do more white than I think is enough.




Good luck - I'm certain it will be The One!


----------



## kisha (Jul 23, 2015)

Aaahhhh! I haven't even attempted to make my first soap yet. I thought when I entered I'd have plenty of time for multiple tries, but I guess life had other plans. I'm finally free tomorrow so that will be my one and only shot. I'm really enjoying catching up and seeing all the entries!!!!


----------



## newbie (Jul 23, 2015)

I hope everyone will enter something, even if it's not what they hoped. I wouldn't want anyone to think they shouldn't because it wasn't "good enough." I get something from everyone's soaps, boom or bust.

To divert back to the oils issue, I like melting all my hards together and have figured out how long it takes to melt them for the volume I use. I prefer to soap with my oils a little cooler so adding my soft oils to the melted ones helps bring the temp down a bit so I don't have to wait so long.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 24, 2015)

newbie said:


> I hope everyone will enter something, even if it's not what they hoped. I wouldn't want anyone to think they shouldn't because it wasn't "good enough." I get something from everyone's soaps, boom or bust.



This is honestly very reassuring.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 24, 2015)

karenbeth said:


> Dill hubby just doesn't get it:???:. Wait till you've been soaping a bit longer and all of a sudden he understands the different oils in soap and starts telling other people about it. Trust me it won't happen over night but it will happen:wink:. What work do you do?




Hes the one that got me into soaping so its all his fault.  He already raves about my soap to his mates. He goes on an on about how soft it makes his skin. Now if you knew him this is something you wouldn't ever think would come out of his mouth. hahaha

We install metal fascia and gutter on new residential houses. Now because it was raining here today all the work for tomorrow got  canceled so I hopefully will get a chance to make another attempt.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 24, 2015)

I just gave some soap to the sky man who came to fit us a new box. He looked a bit confused. Was that a weird thing to do? I have so much I want people to take it away!


----------



## kumudini (Jul 24, 2015)

My last attempt for which I have all the pictures, before cutting. The soap is still too soft to cut. I'll need to leave it alone for few days. Is it ok to enter it without the cut pics?


----------



## Saponista (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that's fine, but will leave it to newbie to have the last say as it is her challenge.


----------



## kumudini (Jul 24, 2015)

If it's not, I might just try to cut it at the last minute and post. When is the last minute though? I'm in the ET zone of USA and the time on this site never made sense for me. Or, let me try, you just responded, it's showing 1:40 pm and that's 4 hrs ahead of my time. So if the deadline is 12:00 pm tomorrow, I might have to post it by 8:00 pm my time. Am I overthinking this, considering my soap wouldn't be any where near what all of you greats post. Yeah, it might not matter much.
BTW, Saponista, I love your new goodies. Fun multiplied. Enjoy!!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 24, 2015)

K, I seem to remember that it was only the soap in the mold pictures you really needed to post, pics of the bars were welcome but not necessary ....

Also, I thought that the soap you made and posted on another thread (lots of green?) but did not document properly was beautiful ...

ETA: Saponista, I try to give my soap away to random people too.  I tried to give some to the plumber the other day, he gently refused it.  I was like "really, maybe your wife will like it!"  I am a sad, small little soaping nut.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 24, 2015)

I've given soap to the cable guy, roofers, carpet layers, mailman, UPS guy.   At one time I had 300-400 soaps and wasn't selling go gave them to everyone.  Actually, that's what eventually got me selling, people asking for more. I had been soaping for 1+years and my husband was amazed at how much soap was around the house.   I still have some of my first soaps.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm glad I'm not the only one foisting it off on everyone that comes in my door. It's like an admittance fee now...


----------



## not_ally (Jul 24, 2015)

I have so much, but of different batches. The problem is that the people who are happy to get soap (family and friends who have used them) tend want all/a bunch of one batch (usually b/c of fragrance), which I don't want to give them, at least in whole, b/c of the cure time, ie; it will take a couple of months for me to get another one of them cured.  I guess I just need to predict better, like you sellers do ...


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 24, 2015)

Balloons said:


> Woke up today worried about looking at my eye after last night. Turns out...It's perfectly fine! WOW did I get lucky.
> Sonya-m....The soap I made last night has ash. I'm so disappointed. I think I am going to try the iron steam trick. Hope it works for me.
> Jules...I'm definitely going to look for a face shield the next time I am at Lowes or Homedepot.
> Sap...I will most certainly be wearing some kind of eye protection from now on.


Glad to hear your eye is OK. You can forget the gloves, the long sleeves, forget to cover your counter, but never forget the eye protection. (Not that the others aren't important, just not as critical) I soap in the kitchen, so I leave my goggles in the kitchen cabinet just above the counter where I mix my soap. That way I can't convince myself that I don't have time to look for them....because they're right there. No excuses ever.


----------



## newbie (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh yes, post an entry! The ultimate point of this challenge was to learn what happens in each step of a swirl so even if you feel like you overswirled, seeing the step by step helps everyone see the process. Plus we're all gawkers at heart. I'm hoping this doesn't feel like a high pressure challenge. 

No cut pics required so you are safe, V.

Because of all the time zones and the weirdness of the time stamps (is it based on Greenwich time???), I was just going with midnight Pacific time as the deadline. I supposed one of the East Coasters could stay up until 2 am swirling and quickly posting but we don't seem like that kind of bunch, and it's not that highly competitive.

I just took about 30 pounds of soap to work and I left it in the break room. I take it in regularly but this was my biggest foist yet. I was heartbroken to see some left inthe box at the end of the day but I was wondering if it wasn't taken because people used the bags to put one or two soaps in, and there were no more bags left. I just left it there. Someone had better take it. I try to unload where ever possible as well and I'm ready to reverse busk on the streets.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 24, 2015)

It is kind of crazy to me that people are not agog at the prospects of free handmade soap.  It is amazing and costs a lot at stores/markets, dummies (talking to the non-appreciators, not you guys, of course.)


----------



## kumudini (Jul 24, 2015)

Hubby says, people don't attach much value to freebies and most likely don't use them either. People who actually are into things homemade might really appreciate but those I find are far fewer.I still give away a lot to my friends and neighbors. I even gave some to the moving helpers.  Let me just say, I get way more feedback on my culinary creations than on my soapy creations.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 24, 2015)

It is true, people seem to think more with their stomachs than their noses.  The ones that like the soap freebies are pretty enthusiastic about them, though.  

This is one of the things that make people sell too soon, I think, we all give away freebies and are all told by the people who actually use them that they are amazing and that we should sell them.  But I think in large part that is b/c handmade soap, if made by someone who is reasonably competent, is *always* surprisingly good to people who are not used to them.  Not to even mention the ones that are *really* good made by people who have developed recipes over years. 

I just wish more people would actually try them and see the difference.


----------



## Balloons (Jul 24, 2015)

newbie said:


> I hope everyone will enter something, even if it's not what they hoped. I wouldn't want anyone to think they shouldn't because it wasn't "good enough." I get something from everyone's soaps, boom or bust.


 
My entry was definitely not was I was wanting. I like it but I really wanted to add more colors. After splashing batter in my eye I had no time to waste. I also have been busy getting things ready for school the past several days, I can start school tonight if I want since it's all online, that I did not have time to make another batch:sad:

ETA: I'm so looking forward to this next challenge!!!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 25, 2015)

I was determined to make one more batch before the deadline. After buying lye, lard, and cleaning my kitchen tonight, when I sat down to figure out my next and final batch I hit a wall. Totally not coming together in my mind. I will likely just post my most recent attempt, even though the process is only on video, cause I just don't know if I can pull another one off. That's totally ok too, it was a great challenge for me as I have never worked in a slab mold before. I am grateful for that.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 25, 2015)

I made one more batch but it wasn't as good as the previous one so I entered that instead! I think I am going to cut the slices of the bars through to see how the pattern changes inside as I am really interested to know. I have to wait until they are really hard though as I want really thin slices.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 25, 2015)

I didnt get a chance to have another go today   i had to do stupid end of financial year book keeping. Sadly after doing that for a couple hours  my brains dribbled out of my ears and left me in no mood for soaping. Oh well. Maybe I'll have more luck on the next challenge


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 25, 2015)

Making my last try today. Hopefully all goes well this time.


----------



## kumudini (Jul 25, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I made one more batch but it wasn't as good as the previous one so I entered that instead! I think I am going to cut the slices of the bars through to see how the pattern changes inside as I am really interested to know. I have to wait until they are really hard though as I want really thin slices.



Slicing the bars is a very good idea Saponista, I actually sliced through the bars of my first trial soap and I really liked the cut sides, in fact, better than the tops. So I made my entry soap double thick and I will definitely post the pictures when I get to cut.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 25, 2015)

I really like the way the sliced bars look w/this soap, too, the way the swirl/color goes all the way through.  Saponista, why are you cutting your soaps really thin?  Curious b/c I alway assume they will melt away faster that way, are you experimenting w/something?


----------



## not_ally (Jul 25, 2015)

Going to make my last one today, with glitter in one of the colors, for Newbie.  Now there is a sentence I'm sure no one would expect to hear


----------



## kisha (Jul 25, 2015)

Well, mine is done and in the mold. I panicked because I wasn't sure what I wanted to use and went with my first 3 favorite colors, purple, blue and pink. I figured I'd use pastels and see how they work out. Turns out, not as well as I had hoped. After I poured and swirled it separated a little, but it's still okay. I'll post tonight when I get home. I hope I make the deadline. If not, I'll post here so you guys can see it.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 25, 2015)

Please do post, Kisha, the soaps you posted as "gremlin" ones on another thread were beautiful.  I would like to see what you came up with here.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm so enjoying all of the entries. I get excited each time I see the thread bumped to the top of the page! 

Lionprincess, I'm having total envy of your soap after the second pull down. It looks like a gorgeous ikat textile. I'm anxious to try it.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 25, 2015)

LP, I loved yours, too.  I see hearts and eyes ..


----------



## kisha (Jul 25, 2015)

Believe me, not_ally, it's not all that pretty. I like the gremlin soap better! I will post it though. Right now I'm out of town celebrating my nephews graduation into the Marines!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 25, 2015)

Kisha, you seem like one of those people who underrates your own work.  So I will not believe it until I see it.  Congrats for the nephew!  So good to see the young ones you love start out on life.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 25, 2015)

I really hope everyone enters a soap - would be a shame if not. 

I cut mine today











And the other side


----------



## Saponista (Jul 25, 2015)

I just want to cut one of the bars into a bunch of thin sections so I can see how the pattern changes through the bar not_ally. I don't normally cut that thin!

I love the double sided effect Sonia, those are beautiful bars.


----------



## newbie (Jul 25, 2015)

I love slicing a bar through to see what happens. It can be surprising in both directions. Sometime it seems like the swirl peters out or gets thick and other times it swirls far finer even deep inthe bar than I would expect. I also like slicing perpendicularly because you can find interesting patterns that way as well sometimes. 

Your bars looks great, Sonya!

I hope everyone will get an entry in by tonight. The more, the better!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 25, 2015)

I agree, the more the merrier! Please enter if you have gone to the effort of making a soap, whatever it looks like we want to see.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 25, 2015)

Sonya, I am sick and tired of saying your soaps are beautiful!  

I don't really care about the challenge of this, I am not very competitive in any aspect of my life.  So will always enter these smf challenges (yay, smf!)  to be a part of the community, but may not be good about timeliness ..


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm not all that competitive either and love the challenges (in spite of my aggravation of trying to post my entry today...) so I will keep going at them like a maniac. I'm bound to get better this way, and may even learn how to post videos eventually.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 25, 2015)

I think that is one of the things that I like about this challenge (and the future ones, hopefully.) Because we all sort of know each other it is *not* that competive.  The others, it seems as if is all people who do not know each other and want to win something, if only accolades.  Here it seems more about learning/sharing.


----------



## newbie (Jul 25, 2015)

Oh good. I'm glad you feel that way. That's exactly what we were after. Pushing ourselves but not getting all wound up, being able to ask/suggest things if something wasn't going the way you wanted, not having to be afraid to post your soap no matter how it turns out, but always learning something you didn't know or think of before.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 25, 2015)

I have seen you are struggling jules and actually wanted to enter a video but had to go with an alternative. Could you put it on YouTube instead then just post the link in the challenge thread? It would be sad if you can't enter the entry you really wanted to show.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 25, 2015)

I'll give it a try. Maybe that would work. Thanks Saponista!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 25, 2015)

not_ally said:


> The sad thing is, I can imagine watching many of us watching "watching mica flow" intently.  We are a strange, geeky bunch



I'll make the popcorn!


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

We are definitely low on entries!! Where is everyone?


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 26, 2015)

Sitting this first one out. I am not ready yet.


----------



## kisha (Jul 26, 2015)

I didn't make it back on time.  The trip took way longer than planned. I'll post tomorrow on this thread when I awaken from my coma. So tired right now.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 26, 2015)

Side view - looks cool seeing where the two patterns meet


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey Sonya, Jen Blaney on the recent TD thread references your soap for the plum color. She has no idea it's yours so I said something, but she would like to know the color of plum from your spin soap.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 27, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Side view - looks cool seeing where the two patterns meet
> 
> View attachment 15523



Ohhh that looks cool!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 27, 2015)

newbie said:


> Hey Sonya, Jen Blaney on the recent TD thread references your soap for the plum color. She has no idea it's yours so I said something, but she would like to know the color of plum from your spin soap.




I've dug out my notes and let her know what I used


----------



## kisha (Jul 27, 2015)

Here was my try but I missed the deadline. I was seriously unprepared for this challenge and learned a lot about my organizational skills, or lack thereof. The only part of this soap that was prepared was the lye solution that sat for almost two weeks before I had an opportunity to make the soap. In any case, I had fun trying to adhere to the rules of the challenge and I got to try techniques I had never tried before. In order, the colors, the pour, the first swirl tool before swirl, the second swirl tool with first swirl completed, the second swirl, the third swirl, and a closer look at some oil seepage that happened. I haven't taken any cut pictures yet since the recipe I used was still soft yesterday. I'll update when I cut.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

Kisha, how did you keep the lye mix?  I have been mixing it the day before, often, leaving it uncovered. It seems to me - although I know that this against the conventional wisdom - that batches that are done w/"fresh" lye are better. Maybe I am imaginning things.


----------



## kisha (Jul 27, 2015)

I put it in a #5 mixing container and placed a sour cream lid on top, also #5. I wasn't sure if it would work so I put the container inside of the silicone mold I used and kept checking it daily. I never meant for it to sit longer than over night. I always make the lye no more than a couple of hours before I make soap but something came up and life took over. I'm not sure if it's because I used a different recipe or if the lye wasn't fresh enough but I did have oil seepage as I was swirling. I didn't use any additives or fragrance.


----------



## newbie (Jul 27, 2015)

If anyone is reading this who participated and voted earlier, please go back and re-vote. We missed an entry, unfortunately, so all the voting has been cleared and will be re-done. 

Sorry for the inconvenience! WE were bound to run into something and I'm very sorry that it was overlooking someone's entry.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 28, 2015)

Here is one of my soap slices cut into thin sections so you can see how the swirl looks throughout the soap at different depths. It's interesting how the white sank to the bottom, and I am also surprised that the swirl is fairly good throughout the entire soap even though it didn't look like it would be when you looked at the base of the soap.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 28, 2015)

Just cut one of my bars into 6 thin slices to see how the pattern changes - in the half that was more fluid it doesn't change much at all


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 28, 2015)

Saponista!! Great minds!!

Yours looks amazing all the way through but I really like slice 5


----------



## newbie (Jul 28, 2015)

It's amazing how much it DOESN'T swirl when trace is thicker and the bar is deeper. The half and half bars preserve some of the swirl down deep because they are relatively thinner but the full thickness bars sometimes have a fair amount less going on near the bottom.


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you for sharing  great videos and pictures!! I can't wait to try to make them all !


----------

